# Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load



## trialelmi (20 Juli 2008)

ich kapiere nicht wei die an meinen namen gekommen sind, da ich mich definitiv nicht auf dieser seite [noparse]www.Premiload.com[/noparse] gereggt habe. ich sehe sie auch heute zum ersten male. ich mache allerdings bei vielen gewinnspielen mit, daher könnte es sein, das ich so dort angemeldet worden bin? da ich aber immer die agb´s lese wage ich das zu bezweifeln.
hier mal die mail. kennt das einer so schon?




> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> Von: "Premiload.com" <[email protected]>
> Gesendet: 20.07.08 10:27:18
> An: [........]
> ...



weil etwas mulmig ist einem dann schon....


----------



## Nagini (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Genau die gleiche Mail bekam ich 2mal auf 2 Emails.
Habe mich weder dort registriert noch irgendwelche ersten Aufforderungen etc bekommen und bin richtig dolle sauer.


----------



## Rita60 (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Ich habe von denen heute eine Mail erhalten. Auch ich nehme an vielen Gewinnspielen teil, weiß jedoch ganz genau, dass ich mich bei premiload nie registriert habe. Wahrscheinlich wurde meine E-Mailadresse weitergegeben.


----------



## Wembley (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



> weil etwas mulmig ist einem dann schon....


Dafür besteht überhaupt kein Grund. Denn wer sich nicht *explizit* anmeldet, hat auch keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Da gibt es keine Diskussion.
Aber selbst wenn jemand seine Daten auf so einer Seite angibt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es zwingendermaßen einen Vertrag gibt.

Das nur allgemein.
Genauer wird einem das hier erklärt:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

Ansehen hier: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Das ganze kommt mir sowieso sehr dubios vor. Firmensitz in Hongkong (ist die neueste Mode). Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, aus welcher Ecke das kommt, aber eines ist schon mal sicher: Fürchten muss man sich vor denen wahrlich nicht. Jedenfalls kommt einem diese Masche sehr bekannt vor. Auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Firmensitz in Hongkong. Noch etwas, was mir aufgefallen ist.

In dem Brief schreiben die doch:


> Seit Ihrer Anmeldung sind nun bereits drei Wochen verstrichen,


Wenn ich mir aber den Whois-Eintrag von premiload.com anschaue fällt mir folgendes auf:


> Creation Date: 2008-07-19


Alles klar?

Weiters verstecken die sich hinter whoisguard.com, was auch wunderbar ins Bild passt.

Noch zum Firmennamen: Einmal heißen sie Gold Data Inc., dann wieder Gold*en *Data Inc.

Sorry, aber diese Kerle kann ich nicht eine Sekunde lang ernstnehmen.


----------



## HUmax (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Das ist die selbe Masche wie Junkload.de/FreeMoviez.de/sofort-herunterladen.com und wohl auch noch die selben Hintermänner.

Diesen Spam einfach unbeachtet löschen.

Wird man da auch wieder nur mit einer Mailadresse angesprochen?



> Info zu Premloads.com - Abzocke oder seriöses Angebot?
> 
> Und wieder ein “leicht” dubioser Stern am P2p/Filesharing/Usenet Himmel: Premloads.com bzw. Premload
> 
> ...


Weiter: http://www.usenetprovidervergleich.de/info-zu-premloadscom-abzocke-oder-serioeses-angebot/


----------



## seec2002 (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Antworten Sie nicht auf die Nachricht von Premiload.
Melden Sie stattdessen diesen [........] der Verbraucherzentrale.
Die Verbraucherzentrale ihres Bundeslandes finden Sie unter Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht.


----------



## trialelmi (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



seec2002 schrieb:


> Antworten Sie nicht auf die Nachricht von Premiload.
> Melden Sie stattdessen diesen [........] der Verbraucherzentrale.
> Die Verbraucherzentrale ihres Bundeslandes finden Sie unter Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht.




hab beides gemacht scheinbar ist deren mailbox schon überfüllt das sie zurückkommt


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Jetzt sind wir in der Kleinkindabteilung des Kasperle-Inkassos gelandet. Die Rechnungen zum Selbsterschrecken sind schon arg blöd.


----------



## blackskorpion03 (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich bekam heute eine Zahlungsaufforderung.
Ich kann mir auch nicht erklären wie dort eine Anmeldung zustande kommt.
Ist auch unwichtig, denn es ändert nichts!

Jeder von euch sollte jetzt eine Email schreiben und darin deutlich machen, dass man sich nicht angemeldet hat, keine Leistung in Anspruch nehmen will und auch nicht Zahlen wird!

Da es sich hierbei um ein völlig unseriöses Unternehmen handelt.
Diese Leute nur an euer Geld wollen und man mit Denen nicht reden kann, bleibt eine Sache unerlässlich.
Diese Emailadresse in eurem Postfach sperren. 
Somit werden sofort alle eingehenden Mails von diesen Leuten gelöscht.
Ihr bekommt logischerweise auch keine Antwort mehr.

Ganz wichtig zu wissen:
Ein Schufaeintrag ist gesetzlich unzulässig, wenn Ihr dem Vertag angefochten habt, dass habt ihr ja.
Die können euch keinen Eintrag verpassen!
Ein Inkassobüro wird sicherlich mit euch in Kontakt treten. Die sind allerdings genau so unseriös wie premiload.com, ganz bestimmt.
Auch hier wird euch gedroht, die Mahnkosten sind natürlich hoch, du darfst auch hier nicht zahlen!!!

Ich war bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale, hab mich beraten lassen. 15€ kostet das. 

Immer cool bleiben!


----------



## blackskorpion03 (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Genau, die Mail kommt zurück!
Ganz schön lächerllich.

Immer dran denken, es gibt Leute hier im Forum, die haben schon oft solche Mails bekommen, in denen stand, sich irgendwo angemeldet zu haben.
Noch nie hat jemand gezahlt und noch nie gab es Konsiquenzen dafür.
Noch keiner ist verklagt worden oder hatte Ärger mit der Schufa.


----------



## HUmax (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



blackskorpion03 schrieb:


> Jeder von euch sollte jetzt eine Email schreiben und darin deutlich machen, dass man sich nicht angemeldet hat, keine Leistung in Anspruch nehmen will und auch nicht Zahlen wird!


Machst Du das bei jeder Spam-Mail?


----------



## blackskorpion03 (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



HUmax schrieb:


> Machst Du das bei jeder Spam-Mail?



Ich habe flinke Finger.:-D


----------



## Wembley (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



blackskorpion03 schrieb:


> Ein Schufaeintrag ist gesetzlich unzulässig,...


Dass Schufadrohungen in der Regel unsinnig sind, stimmt zwar. Aber grad in diesem Fall hat die Schufa überhaupt nix verloren. Mit der drohen meines Wissens nach die Betreiber auch gar nicht. Das würde dem ganzen auch noch die Krone aufsetzen. 
*Edit:* Habs offenbar vorhin übersehen. Die drohen doch mit der Schufa. Aber wie dem auch sei, das ist völlig irrelevant


blackskorpion03 schrieb:


> Ein Inkassobüro wird sicherlich mit euch in Kontakt treten.


Ob es überhaupt soweit kommt? Das alles hier hat eine neue "Qualität", die entweder zum Kopfschütteln oder zu einem Lachkrampf animiert. 


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sind wir in der Kleinkindabteilung des Kasperle-Inkassos gelandet. Die Rechnungen zum Selbsterschrecken sind schon arg blöd.


Richtig. Besser kann man es nicht mehr beschreiben.


----------



## blackskorpion03 (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



Wembley schrieb:


> Dass Schufadrohungen in der Regel unsinnig sind, stimmt zwar. Aber grad in diesem Fall hat die Schufa überhaupt nix verloren. Mit der drohen meines Wissens nach die Betreiber auch gar nicht. Das würde dem ganzen auch noch die Krone aufsetzen.
> Ob es überhaupt soweit kommt? Das alles hier hat eine neue "Qualität", die entweder zum Kopfschütteln oder zu einem Lachkrampf animiert.
> 
> Richtig. Besser kann man es nicht mehr beschreiben.




Eine neue Qualität? Was meinst du damit?

Ich finde es sinnvoller die Ahnungslosen Grünschnäbel auf ein Inkassobüro vorzubereiten als es als Quatsch abzutun.
Ich habe diese Erfahrung schon gemacht.
Und wenn du nicht damit rechnest oder dir jemand sagt, "es kommt bestimmt kein Brief", und dann kommt doch einer, ist man sehr verwirrt.


----------



## Reinhard (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Kurz OT:

Wenn ich all' die Beiträge hier lese, dann wird mir himmelangst.
Spams werden beantwortet, und damit der Absender bestätigt, jedwedes (Mahn-)mail als bare Münze genommen und auch noch drauf geantwortet, echte Daten werden unbedarft in irgendwelche Anmeldemasken eingegeben, Geld an ungeprüfte Versender überwiesen.

Ich frag' mich: Denkt keiner mehr (nach)? 
Ist das Internet (mit all' seinen Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten) über uns gekommen, wie seinerzeit die biblische Sintflut?

Oder hat der Abstand zwischen Mauszeiger und dem nächsten (Unnütz-)Klick den Abstand zwischen Brett und Hirn - wie seinerzeit - inzwischen längst den Rang abgelaufen?

Ich sag' jetzt nicht: "Selber schuld!".
Nein.
Ich sag' jetzt bloß: "Selber denken, selber mißtrauisch sein, selber überprüfen".
UND: "SELBER ZWEIFELN." 

Und dann traut eurem Zweifel auch, und lasst die Finger weg.

Ok. Hört sich jetzt wie eine Moralpredigt an, war vielleicht auch ein bißchen so gemeint.

Sorry für diesen Ausbruch, aber manchmal...:wall: :comphit: :scherzkeks: 

Reinhard


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

In 30 Monaten mit Kostenfallen musste bis heute nach meinem Kenntnisstand noch niemand wirklich zahlen. Wer gezahlt hat, tat dies aus Angst ohne echte Veranlassung.

Bei der Information von Firmen gegenüber Privatleuten gibt es schon Mindestanforderungen. Andere Kostenfallen sind schon mal gut gemacht. Die geben sich auch Mühe und kreieren einen eigenen Inkassobeitreiber und schaffen ständig neue Einzahlungskonten herbei usw..

Wenn die URL www.premiload.com und das Logo Premloads lautet und die Gelder über anonyme Paypal-Konten eingesammelt werden, sieht das schon wie Kinderkram aus. Die sollten wenigstens ihren eigenen Firmennamen schreiben können, bevor sie Gage verdient haben.


----------



## Herzkirsche (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Hallo,

auch ich und mein Sohn bekamen solche eine Forderung. :wall:

Ich habe beide Mails ausgedruckt und werde damit zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen.
Notfalls erstatte ich Anzeige gegen Internetbetrug.

Alles darf und will ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. 

LG Herzkirsche


----------



## HUmax (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

1.) Es gibt keine Forderung.

2.) Warum zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen? Ein Widerspruch/Anfechtung ist hier unnötig.

3.) Es ist Spam und entsprechend so zu behandeln.

Ich glaub so manche sollten mal den Thread zu sofort-herunterladen.com lesen. Wenn das nicht langt, kann man sich auch im Netz darüber informieren.

4.) Aber Anzeige erstatten sollte man.


----------



## millie41 (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

hallo
habe heute auch so eine mail bekommen.
RECHNUNG: OFFENE FORDERUNGEN [20.07.08]

S





> ehr geehrte(r) Herr/Frau [........],
> 
> wir bedanken uns fÃ¼r Ihr Interesse an Premiload.
> Seit Ihrer Anmeldung sind nun bereits drei Wochen verstrichen, ohne dass Sie
> ...


 
habe dort hingeschrieben,das ich mich überhaupt nicht angemeldet habe,habe es auch schon bei der verbraucherzentrale gemeldet.:wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



millie41 schrieb:


> hallo
> habe heute auch so eine mail bekommen.
> RECHNUNG: OFFENE FORDERUNGEN [20.07.08]


Dieser Mist sollte dich genauso kratzen wie der Sack Reis, der in China umgefallen ist....


----------



## HUmax (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Vor allem gibt es die Domain premiload.com erst seit dem 19.07.2008, heute ist der 20.07., und in dem Spam wird davon gesprochen, man habe sich vor 3 Wochen dort angemeldet. Und dieses in dem Spam angegebene Inkasso ist auch nur ein Märchen, so wie diese angebliche Firma aus Hongkong. Das ist das gleiche Blabla wie schon zuvor in den Spam-Mahnungen von z.B. sofort-herunterladen.com, nur hier wird man nicht mit einer Mailadresse angesprochen, sondern mit einem Namen. Aber der Handel mit Datensätzen floriert ja bestens und der wo dahintersteckt hat ja selber durch eigene Projekt einiges an Daten.

Anscheinend kann derzeit schon kein Geld mehr bei PayPal von "[email protected]" empfangen werden. Da kommt nur "This recipient is currently unable to receive money" als Fehlermeldung. Wird aber wohl nicht lange dauern, bis auf einen anderen PayPal-Account ausgewichen wird bzw. darüber wieder Geld unberechtigt empfangen werden kann. War bei sofort-herunterladen.com auch so.


----------



## Herzkirsche (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



> 2.) Warum zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen? Ein Widerspruch/Anfechtung ist hier unnötig.


 
Grade weils wohl keiner macht, mache ich es erst recht. 

Lieber einmal zu viel melden als einmal zu wenig.

LG Herzkirsche :-D


----------



## HUmax (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Das Impressum hat sich geändert.

Von



> GoldData Inc.
> 99 Queens Road Central
> 31/F The Center
> HongKong


in



> Online Risk Ltd.
> Shin Yokohama Daini Center Building 10 F
> 3-19-5, Shin Yokohama
> Kohoku-ku, Yokohama 222-0033


:vlol:

In den Möchtegern-AGB steht aber derzeit noch:



> Der Widerruf ist schriftlich zu richten an:
> 
> Premiload.com
> GoldenData Inc.
> ...


----------



## thueringer (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

habe auch so eine E-mail bekommen. Ich habe einen Applerechner und kann den Dienst nicht einmal nutzen.

Da so viele Leute gemeinsam am gleichen Tag eine solche E-Mail bekommen haben, halte ich das jetzt einfach mal aus. Die sollen erst einmal kommen.

Danke immer an solche Leute, die einem hier Tipps geben!!

thueringer


----------



## HUmax (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Du brauchst keine Angst haben. Außer höchstens weiteren Spam, wo die Drohschraube angezogen wird, passiert rein gar nichts.


----------



## millie41 (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

ich hatte zurück geschrieben,da diese email nicht im spam ordner war.werde aber künftig nicht mehr zurückschreiben,die ich nicht kenne.:roll:
hatte diese seite hier auch erst danach entdeckt.jetzt werde ich erst immer hier reinschauen.


----------



## Franziska (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Die Verantwortlichen lesen hier wohl mit.
Jetzt ist der Registrant:


> WhoisGuard Protected





			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 9 Erfüllungsort und Gerichtsstand
> 
> Für alle Lieferungen wird als Erfüllungsort und Gerichtsstand *Klarenthal* vereinbart.


Ob es da überhaupt ein Gericht gibt?


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



Franziska schrieb:


> Die Verantwortlichen lesen hier wohl mit.


Sind ja auch Schulferien. Da dürfen de Betreiber sonntags bestimmt länger aufbleiben.


----------



## HUmax (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

@ Franziska

Klarenthal - Google-Suche

Da kann man sich das passende raussuchen.


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Die Taschengeldbande entwirft lustige Rechnungen

[...]

und kassiert mit Mehrwertsteuer. Da sollte man besser noch mal die Eltern fragen.

OT: Manchmal ist der Google-Cache von höherer Weisheit

[...]

_[Die Links sind inzwischen historisch überholt und daher entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## HUmax (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Webloads.de wurde bei ebay verkauft. Leider ist die Auktion Ende März/Anfang April 2008 gewesen und man kann sie nicht mehr aufrufen.

Aus einem bekannten Affiliate-Forum vom 02.04.2008, 10:48 Uhr:



> die Auktion ist beendet. Das Projekt wurde zwischenverkauft. Vielen Dank an alle Interessenten.


----------



## sascha (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Hier unser Bericht:



> *Premiload.com verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen*
> 
> Seit einigen Tagen werden Rechnungen für angebliche Verträge über die Seite premiload.com verschickt. Dumm nur: Die Rechnungsempfänger bestreiten, die Seite jemals besucht zu haben. Und auch sonst wirft das Angebot premiload.com viele Fragen auf, die an der Seriosität des Dienstes zweifeln lassen.
> 
> ...



Premiload.com verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob die Reihenfolge richtig ist: Erst die Rechnung, und dann den personalisierten Aktivierungs-Link?

wer kennt Premiload ? | Lycos iQ


----------



## HUmax (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Wenn man auf diesen Link klickt (h**p://w*w.premiload.com/activate.php?id=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx), öffnet sich eine Seite wo man mit Blödsinn vollgequatscht wird. Darin ist auch wieder dieser PayPal-Button zu finden, derzeit geht beim Klick darauf aber nichts bei PayPal. Würde einer was zahlen, was dann passiert weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls das was da als "Offene Rechnung" bezeichnet wird, ist keine korrekte  "Rechnung", wenn man schon so in deren AGB darauf besteht, dass der Gerichtsstand Klarenthal ist und das Recht der BRD gilt.


----------



## thueringer (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



HUmax schrieb:


> Vor allem gibt es die Domain premiload.com erst seit dem 19.07.2008, heute ist der 20.07., und in dem Spam wird davon gesprochen, man habe sich vor 3 Wochen dort angemeldet. Und dieses in dem Spam angegebene Inkasso ist auch nur ein Märchen, so wie diese angebliche Firma aus Hongkong. Das ist das gleiche Blabla wie schon zuvor in den Spam-Mahnungen von z.B. sofort-herunterladen.com, nur hier wird man nicht mit einer Mailadresse angesprochen, sondern mit einem Namen. Aber der Handel mit Datensätzen floriert ja bestens und der wo dahintersteckt hat ja selber durch eigene Projekt einiges an Daten.
> 
> Anscheinend kann derzeit schon kein Geld mehr bei PayPal von "[email protected]" empfangen werden. Da kommt nur "This recipient is currently unable to receive money" als Fehlermeldung. Wird aber wohl nicht lange dauern, bis auf einen anderen PayPal-Account ausgewichen wird bzw. darüber wieder Geld unberechtigt empfangen werden kann. War bei sofort-herunterladen.com auch so.



Wie findet man heraus, das es die Seite erst seit 19.07. gibt?


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



> Updated Date: 19-jul-2008
> Creation Date: 19-jul-2008
> Expiration Date: 19-jul-2009


whois premiload.com


----------



## thueringer (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



dvill schrieb:


> whois premiload.com



thx!!!


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Die Kostenfalle erinnert mich an einen Banküberfall mit einem Holzgewehr aus dem Spielwarengeschäft, bei dem man in der Eile vergessen hat, es schwarz anzustreichen. Es droht nichts außer einem Lachkrampf.


----------



## HUmax (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



thueringer schrieb:


> Wie findet man heraus, das es die Seite erst seit 19.07. gibt?


Genauer gesagt ist es die Domain. Die Seite selber gibt es schon länger und war unter PREMLOADS und der entsprechenden Domain online.

Aber wie ich sehe, leitet die Domain Premiload.com jetzt auch zu Google, so wie schon premloads.com.


----------



## rds-werner (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Habe auch schon mehrere E-Mails von Premload erhalten.Aber was solls nach Moviez.com, Junkload und herunterladen.com kann mans ja mal mit einer neuen Masche probieren.Ist doch immer das gleiche! Der gleiche Absender und der gleiche Versuch Knete einzutreiben. Ist halt nur die frage wieviele Namen für Firmen fällt denen noch ein? Ansonsten alles nur Müll und nicht Bange machen lassen! Bluffen ist ja nicht verboten,dies gilt vor allem für solche Firmen,aber ja nicht zahlen gilt für uns!


----------



## rds-werner (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



dvill schrieb:


> Sind ja auch Schulferien. Da dürfen de Betreiber sonntags bestimmt länger aufbleiben.


Ja aber in Bayern ist erst morgen der letzte Schultag.Nehme mal an da werden sie also nicht herkommen.Habe aber noch ne gute Idee für diese Rechnungen/Mahnungen. Wer immer noch Angst vor diesen Firmen hat. Ausdrucken lassen und nach ner sitzenden Tätigkeit benutzen !


----------



## TimTaylor (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es noch niemanden aufgefallen oder hier erwähnt worden ist,
aber durch klick auf den Link bestätigt ihr nur eure email adresse (Refferer).
und solange der link nicht geklickt wird, gibt es noch weniger, 
wovor man nicht angst haben müsste.


----------



## HUmax (1 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Warum macht man sich jetzt so Gedanken? Die Seite ist offline.


----------



## jupp11 (1 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

Sie leitet auf Google um. Kann also jederzeit wieder loslegen


----------



## TimTaylor (1 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*

dies war auch nur ein dezenter Hinweis auf die Absolute UNGULTIGKEIT der
Email. Zum einen schickt sie euch in ein Abo, zum anderen informiert sie
den Absender über die Gültigkeit der Emailadresse. 
Wofür Referrer doch alles gut sind 

bekomme sowas im Moment mehrmals täglich von cosmero.nl .. aber das nen anderes Thema.


----------



## BPanther (3 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Moins.
Nun scheint es mit revolution-download.com und revolutiondownload.com weiter zu gehen. Was mich allerdings wundert ist, daß der vollständige Name in der eMail steht und bei mir eine eBay-eMail-Adresse benutzt wurde, welche nur dort benutzt wurde. Kann es evtl. sein, daß diese Fake-Anmeldungen bei diesen Seiten durch einen eBay-Verkäufer verursacht werden? Irgendeine Gemeinsamkeit muß es ja geben?!


----------



## dvill (3 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

whois revolution-download.com


> Creation Date: 25-jul-2008


Berichte von Betroffenen am 26.07.2008, 09:59 

whois revolutiondownload.com


> Creation Date: 01-aug-2008


Da hat die Taschengeldbande wohl ihr Bestes versucht.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> whois revolution-download.com
> 
> 
> > Creation Date: *25-jul*-2008





			
				Spammail Revolution-download  26.7.2008 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Ihrer Anmeldung sind nun bereits *zwei Wochen vergangen*,


Zeitreise?


----------



## dvill (3 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Der Forderungssteller behauptet,





> Advanced Media
> Fröhlichgasse 182
> AT-8020 Graz


zu sein. In Österreich gibt es keinen Firmen ohne Rechtsform. Firmen in Österreich findet man normalerweise unter

Firmen A-Z Suchseite

Da kann sich mal die Steuerfahndung in Österreich dranhängen. Die Taschengeldbande behauptet, Mehrwertsteuer einzuziehen, und Gewerbesteuer in Graz fällt auch noch an. Gegenüber Behörden ist PayPal erfreulich auskunftsbereit.


----------



## dvill (3 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Auch noch aktiv: sofort-herunterladen.com/activate.php


----------



## Franziska (3 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Auch die Adresse existiert nicht.
"Fröhlichgasse 182" 8020 graz - Google-Suche

Die Fröhlichgasse geht nur bis 110.
Graz Online


----------



## dvill (3 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52467-sofort-herunterladen-com-6.html#post239271

hatten wir die Mailadresse, die auch hier

Stylemotion.de Forum - (S) Unbedingt schnellen Design-Anpasser

verwendet wird. Die Mailadresse ist in Google überhaupt ganz treffsicher.


----------



## Franziska (3 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Im Whois revolution-download.com ist die Hausnummer *73* angegen.

Aber viel interessanter dürfte dieser Eintrag sein:

Direktwerbe- u. Adressenunternehmen
in der Fröhlichgasse 19

Direktwerbe- u. Adressenunternehmer - Seite 1 - Graz Info


----------



## dvill (3 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Bei der Taschengeldbande ist nichts interessant.

Wenn ich den Müll sehe, kommt bei mir der Geruch von altem Frittierfett und angebrannten Würsten hoch. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum.


----------



## brookdale (4 August 2008)

*Woher haben die die Email-Adressen*

Das Thema Email-Adresse würde mich aber auch interessieren: ich vergebe beim online-shopping immer eine eindeutige Adresse und verwende diese nie für andere Zwecke. Die Zahlungsaufforderung von revolutiondownload.com ist an eine solche Adresse gelangt.

Eingekauft hatte ich einmal (Anfang 2007) bei diesem (ebay!) Shop ... in der Email von revolutiondownload werde ich auch mit meinem korrekten Namen angesprochen. Das macht mich doch nun mistrauisch ... liegt das Leck bei ebay oder beim Shop (der mich seinerzeit korrekt bediente)??


----------



## Internetmaus (4 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo,
nachdem wir heute eine Rechnung von der "Firma" Revolutiondownload  im  Mailpostfach hatten, habe ich gegoogelt und bin hier gelandet.

Schön, dass es solche Foren gibt. Leider kann ich noch nicht so richtig damit umgehen und weiß nicht, wie ich unsere Rechnung hier hinein kopieren kann.
Das die Rechnung ein fake ist, war gleich an der Anrede zu Erkennen. Die lautete auf meinen fast 84-jährigen Vater aber die Mail ist an die Mailadresse meines Mannes. Da es mein Vater ist, handelt es sich um 2 verschiedene Nachnamen. Sowohl mein Vater als auch wir haben Mailadressen bei web.de.

Wo hat man diese Daten wohl abgefischt? Wie verhält man sich wohl am Besten? Der Rechnungslink zum Ansehen der Rechnung wurde nicht angeklickt ich weiß also nicht, wessen Adresse dort steht. 
In der Rechnung steht, es wären seit der Anmeldung 2 Wochen vergangen.
Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, gibt es die Domain: Revolutiondownload.com aber erst seit dem 01.08.2008 und heute ist der 4.8..
Was sollen wir tun, einfach ignorieren - ich habe Angst, dass mein Vater eventuell Post ins Haus bekommt?
Was kann passieren, wenn wir den Link zum Öffnen der Rechnung anklicken
Melden wir uns damit eventuell erst an?
Wer weiß mehr als wir und hat Tips?


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Internetmaus schrieb:


> Wer weiß mehr als wir und hat Tips?


In den virtuellen Papierkorb zum anderen Spam-Müll damit - und gut ists!


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Interessantes Layout und dieses Mal mit nachvollziehbarem Impressum nach Österreich. Zum Vergleich hier die beiden "ähnlichen" Websites. Man beachte den parallelen Thread dazu: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52467-sofort-herunterladen-com.html


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... dieses Mal mit nachvollziehbarem Impressum nach Österreich ...


Was ist bitte nachvollziehbar?


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



> *   Advimced Media*
> Fröhlichgasse 182
> AT-8020 Graz


Immer noch besser als Hong Kong, Tortola oder Dubai, wenn gleich nahezu genauso schwer von D aus zu erforschen. Aber lustig ists allemal, dass der Anbieter im Impressum nicht mal seinen eigenen, vermeintlichen Namen richtig schreiben kann, siehe AGB:





> *Advanced Media*
> Fröhlichgasse 182
> AT-8020 Graz


In einem Nachbarforum hat man die Adresse schon mal seziert und kam auf folgendes Ergebnis:





> Märchenfirma mit Fakedaten und falscher Adresse.


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



bernhard schrieb:


> Was ist bitte nachvollziehbar?


Mit Google Maps ist nachvollziehbar, das es höchstens  eine Hausnummer 110 gibt
Eine Hausnummer 182 ist reine  Phantasie


Reducal schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als Hong Kong, Tortola oder Dubai,


aber genau so  blühende Phantasie


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

In Österreich gibt es ein Handelsregister und ein Straßenverzeichnis. Die Firmenbezeichnung verfügt über keine Rechtsform und ist bisher trotz einiger Bemühungen nicht auffindbar. Die bekannten Hausnummern an der Straße enden bei 110.


----------



## BPanther (4 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Ich für meinen Teil werde eh nicht für was bezahlen, was ich weder bestellt noch irgendetwas dafür bekommen habe. Nur die verwendete eMail gibt mir zu denken... Naja, in ein paar Tagen wird die abgeschaltet und Ruhe ist.


----------



## Pauli1910 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Moin Moin, auch ich werde seit 2 Wochen, und dies jeweils in den Nächten von Samstag auf Sonntag, mit diesen Mails belästigt. (Wie oben wiedergegeben)
"Revolution-Download" kenne ich nicht und habe nie jemals heruntergeladen, geschweige denn mich dort registriert.
Ich habe per Mail sofort geantwort und dem allen widersprochen - trotzdem kam erneut diese dubiose gleichlautende Mail.
Mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr eure Mail-IDs bei T-Online habt ?
Von den Einschüchterungen lasse ich mich nicht beeindrucken.
Widerspruch kurze Begründung und das war´s erst einmal ..., meine ich.
Mein Widerspruch über meine Mail von T-Online ist zurückgekommen, gleichlautende Mail habe ich dann über meinen Account bei Yahoo erfolgreich (so glaube ich jedenfalls) an [email protected] versandt und ausgedruckt ...

Grüße vom genervten Pauli :unzufrieden:


----------



## Pauli1910 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

... achja: es wird darauf hingewiesen das man sich über einen Link "seine Rechnung" ansehen bzw. herunterladen kann - dies habe ich NICHT getan und werde es auch unterlassen, denn wer weis was sich dahinter verbirgt wenn man diesen Link anklickt, ob da nich irgendwelche persönlichen Angaben gemacht werden müssen ... "denn führe mich niicht in Versuchung ...


----------



## jupp11 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Pauli1910 schrieb:


> Grüße vom genervten Pauli :unzufrieden:



Warum genervt, regst du dich über jeden Spam so auf?  Von einer virtuellen 
Firma mit nichtexistierender realer Adresse sollte man sich nicht nerven lassen.

(siehe vorhergehende  Postings)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...m-versuch-an-geld-zu-kommen-7.html#post245478


----------



## Pietjochen (5 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Auch mich ärgern die Leute von revolutiondownload zur Zeit. War deshalb heute Vormittag bei dem Internet-Sachbearbeiter der Polizei,( gibt es inzwischen auf fast allen Polizeistationen), und habe Anzeige und Strafantrag gestellt. Dies sollten alle tun, die Probleme mit solchen [ edit] haben. der Einzelne wird zwar nicht viel erreichen, wenn es aber in Massen getätigt wird, bleibt die Wirkung bestimmt nicht aus, auch wenn es länger dauern sollte. Sollte in einem Brief von einem Anwalt oder Inkassogesellschaft drinstehen: "Entweder du zahlst, oder es passiert..... ", sollte Ihr mit dem Schreiben zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige wegen versuchter Erpressung stellen. Ich habe damit vor langer Zeit sehr gute Erfahrung damit gemacht. Auch ein Rechtsanwalt darf soetwas nicht!


----------



## rds-werner (5 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Ist ja richtig toll.Bei mir steht immer nur in irgendwelchen Mahnungen und Rechnungen Premload.com.
Mal ist es Honk Kong,mal die Schweizer als angebliche Absender.Von "revolutionsdownload.com" habe ich noch keine Post bekommen bzw aus Österreich.Gut das es das Forum gibt,da weiß man was man gleich welche Post man löschen kann.


----------



## die_leni (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

also ich habe auch vor ein paar Tagen eine solche Rechnung bekommen, ich hatte diesen internetauftritt schon mal gesehen, aber mehr auch nicht und eine anmeldebestätigung habe ich auch nie bekommen. also hatte ich eine e-mail dort hingeschickt, aber keine reaktion. heute hatte ich es erneut probiert, das e-mailpostfach gibts gar nicht mehr. ich bin beruhigt, dass ich dieses Forum hier gefunden habe, ich war mir unsicher, wie ich damit umgehen soll. also ab in dem mülleimer und gut! ind mit einem inkassounternehmen brauchen die gar nicht erst kommen, denn in den AGB's steht eindeutig, dass man eine Anmeldebestätigung bekommt, das hat mich auch stutzig gemacht.


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Die Domain revolution-download.com geht schon seit Tagen nicht. Darum kommen auch keine Mails an. Die Seite läuft doch nur noch über revolutiondownload.com.


----------



## Pietjochen (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Wichtig in der Sache ist, das man der Rechnung widerspricht. Im Kleingedruckten gibt es noch eine eMailadresse :[email protected] Dort behaupten: man habe keine Kreditkarten, um bezahlen zu können, benötige man die Bankverbindung. Die werden diese Herrschaften bestimmt nicht herausrücken. Sonst würden sie ja preisgeben, wer hinter dieser ganze Geschichte steckt. Für alle Fälle nichts wegwerfen sondern alles aufheben. Es ist immer wichtig nachweisen zu können, das man der Forderung widersprochen hat und dir Angelegenheit durchaus ernst nimmt, auch wenn die einen in Wirklichkeit mal kreuzweise .... können.


----------



## bernhard (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Pietjochen schrieb:


> Wichtig in der Sache ist, das man der Rechnung widerspricht.


Das halte ich möglicherweise für einen fatalen Fehlgriff.

Rechnungsmüll von nicht existenten Firmen sollte man reaktionslos verschrotten, weil Datenphisher auf die Bestätigung von existenten Mailadressen spekulieren.

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mailmüll ohne nachvollziehbaren Bezug oder Absender erfordert nichts.


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Pietjochen schrieb:


> Wichtig in der Sache ist, das man der Rechnung widerspricht.


Reagierst Du auf jeden Spam der bei Dir eintrifft?


----------



## die_leni (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

vor allem, wie soll ich widersprechen, wenn doch die e-mails nicht ankommen??? Zitat:"*Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden / Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender*"
ich hab es an die support adresse geschickt, aber geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Das ist doch hundsgemeiner Spam! Also ab in den virtuellen Papierkorb damit und denen nicht noch existierende Mailadressen zum Weiterverscherbeln liefern!


----------



## Pietjochen (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Ist im Prinzip schon richtig, ich habe diesen Rat von der Kripo bei meiner Anzeige gegen diese Herrschaften bekommen. Bei einem Fristgerechten Widerspruch, egal von wem man eine ungerechtfertigte Forderung erhält, zwingt die Gegenpartei zu weiterem handeln, wen diese ihre Forderung durchsetzen will. Ziel ist es, das diese dabei irgentwann einen Fehler macht, damit die entlich erwischt werden. Im übrigen bin ich davon überzeugt, das diese Herrschaften regelmäßig diese Nachrichten auch lesen. Ich wünsche denen viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Pietjochen (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Bei mir kamen die eMails nicht zurück. Trotzdem, Deine gesendete Nachricht ausdrucken, am besten die Retoure, und für alle Fälle aufheben. Dann hast Du auf jedenfall den Beweis, das Du widerrufen wolltest. Wenn die angegebenen Adressen nicht stimmen, ist das nicht Dein Bier. Die Angelegenheit für Dich damit erledigt. Wir dürfen uns von nichts und niemandem einschüchtern lassen. Wenn die was von uns wollen, dann sollen sie doch vor Gericht gehen. Dann aber hat sie postwendend die Statsanwaltschaft am Wickel!


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Das die eine Forderung versuchen durchzusetzen, bezweifle ich. Man hat es doch schon zuvor mit Junkload.de, Freemoviez.de, sofort-herunterladen.com (da werden aktuell noch Spam-Mahnungen verschickt), Premiload.com versucht. Auch halte ich es persönlich für falsch auf Spam mit einen Widerspruch zu reagieren.


----------



## Pietjochen (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Also, wie schon erwähnt, den Rat mit dem Widerspruch habe ich von der Kripo erhalten. Sie weiter oben. Auch haben die gesagt, es sollten möglichst viele Anzeigen eingehen, egal aus welcher Region.Je mehr Anzeigen eingehenm um so größer ist das "öffentliche Interesse" und um so intensiever wird der Sache Nachgegangen.


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Anzeige ja, aber kein Widerspruch.


----------



## Wembley (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Pietjochen schrieb:


> Auch haben die gesagt, es sollten möglichst viele Anzeigen eingehen, egal aus welcher Region.Je mehr Anzeigen eingehenm um so größer ist das "öffentliche Interesse" und um so intensiever wird der Sache Nachgegangen.


Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo sich da jemand angemeldet hätte (auch wenn dies jemand getan hätte, wäre seine Position nicht so schlecht, so nebenbei erwähnt). Das heißt, es wurden einfach so Rechnungen verschickt. 
Da ist natürlich schon die Frage zu stellen, ob das nicht strafrechtliche Relevanz hat. Oder anders formuliert: Wenn nicht das, was dann? Um das festzustellen, ist natürlich eine Anzeige sinnvoll. Beachten sollte man auch, dass die Verantwortlichen natürlich weder in Hongkong noch in Yokohama oder gar in Graz sitzen, sondern man davon ausgehen kann, dass sich die mitten in Deutschland befinden.


Pietjochen schrieb:


> Bei einem Fristgerechten Widerspruch, egal von wem man eine ungerechtfertigte Forderung erhält, zwingt die Gegenpartei zu weiterem handeln, wen diese ihre Forderung durchsetzen will. Ziel ist es, das diese dabei irgentwann einen Fehler macht, damit die entlich erwischt werden.


Das "weitere Handeln" ist bekannt. Es gibt halt weitere Drohmails. Ganz egal, ob man denen widerspricht oder nicht. Durchsetzen können die ihre Forderung übers Gericht. Nur dort wird man sie nicht finden.


----------



## Pietjochen (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Ich bin erstaunt über all die Reaktionen auf meine Stellungnahmen zu dieser Sache. Morgen, am 08.08.2008 läuft meine Frist ab, zu zahlen. Bin in freudiger Erwartung, was weiter geschieht. Mir zittern jetzt schon die Knie, nicht vor Angst, sondern weil ich Pippi muß,ha,ha. Melde mich wieder, sobald sich was tut.


----------



## rds-werner (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Was soll schon passieren? Außer das noch eine ganze Weile E-Mails mit Mahnungen und Rechnungen kommen. Durchsetzen können sie nichts und werden sie nichts. Das ganze ist halt nur lästig!


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Pietjochen schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt über all die Reaktionen auf meine Stellungnahmen zu dieser Sache. Morgen, am 08.08.2008 läuft meine Frist ab, zu zahlen. Bin in freudiger Erwartung, was weiter geschieht. Mir zittern jetzt schon die Knie, nicht vor Angst, sondern weil ich Pippi muß,ha,ha. Melde mich wieder, sobald sich was tut.


Was erwartest Du? Das was von Inkasso/Anwalt/Gericht kommt? Wenn ja, dann tust Du mir leid. Seine Energie kann man was für sinnvolleres verbrauchen als auf Spam zu reagieren bzw. sich verrückt machen was nun als nächstes kommt. Außer vielleicht noch eine Spammail mit weiteren Drohungen passiert da nichts. Aber auch da gibt es eine Möglichkeit, in dem man einen Filter einrichtet und schon bleibt man auch von weiteren Spam von S.F. verschont.


----------



## Pietjochen (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Ich brauche Dir nicht Leid zu tun, ich lasse mich auch von niemandem verrückt machen. Wenn aber niemand dagegensteuert, werden es immer mehr die versuchen, anderen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Wie gesagt, bin gespannt, was weiter passiert.


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Mit einem Widerspruch an eine Märchenfirma steuerst Du nicht dagegen. Aber bei Dir ist es eh nutzlos weiter darauf einzugehen. Bringt irgendwie nichts, weil man das Gefühl hat man spricht nur gegen eine weiße Wand.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Thread temporär gesperrt, da substantiell nichts Neues mehr   gepostet wird


----------



## Bienchen1978 (13 August 2008)

*"Revolution Download" was soll das denn jetzt?*

Hallo, 

nachdem ich dachte, dass die Sache mit Happy Passion endlich durch ist (habe die letzte Mail von denen am 11. Mai erhalten - und seitdem nichts mehr von denen gehört), geht's doch jetzt grad mit was anderem weiter. Ich dachte mich trifft der Schlag...hab da echt keinen Bock mehr drauf. Heute habe ich von oben genanntem Absender folgende Mail erhalten? 

Rechnung: Offene Forderungen

Sehr geehrte(r) Herr / Frau ...,

wir bedanken uns fuer Ihr Interesse an unserem Download Angebot.
Seit Ihrer Anmeldung sind nun bereits zwei Wochen vergangen, ohne
das Sie von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht, erfolgreich Gebrauch gemacht haben.

Wir hoffen, dass unsere Dienstleistung bei Ihnen Zuspruch
gefunden hat und stellen Ihnen fuer die Bereitstellung und Erbringung
unserer Dienstleistung, den vereinbarten Betrag, in Rechnung.

Ihre persoenliche Rechnung und Zahlungsinformationen finden Sie unter :
[Link entfernt]

Bitte beachten Sie: Verbuchen wir die Zahlung nicht innerhalb der
naechsten sieben Werktage, uebergeben wir, nach einem digital signierten Mahnschreiben, Ihre Daten an unser
Inkasso Buero. (PA Inkasso Ltd.) Dies kann bei Extremfaellen, zu einem negativen Schufa Eintrag fuehren und hohen Mahn- oder Gerichtskosten mit sich ziehen.

Haben Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Rechnung? Wir stehen Ihnen gerne zur Verfuegung.

Weiterhin erfolgreiche Downloads wuenscht Ihnen,

Revolution Download 

Natürlich war ich diesmal nicht so dumm, und bin nicht auf o. g. Link gegangen. Wer weiss, was mich da erwartet hätte...Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich nie mich NIE bei RD angemeldet habe und schon gar nichts runtergeladen habe...

Ich könnt echt k.....:kotz: :quaengel:

Ich weiss, nicht drauf eingehen und keine Reaktion...

Wollte aber trotzdem mal meinen Frust rauslassen. 

Danke und Gruss
Patty

*Posting von Bienchen1978 hierher verschoben und Thread wieder geöffnet. MOD/BR*


----------



## Smigel (13 August 2008)

*AW: "Revolution Download" was soll das denn jetzt?*



Bienchen1978 schrieb:


> Natürlich war ich diesmal nicht so dumm, und bin nicht auf o. g. Link gegangen. Wer weiss, was mich da erwartet hätte...



Dann war es nicht sehr schlau den Link hier ins Forum zu stellen, möchte nicht wissen wer alles draufgeklickt hat.

Hab den Link mal rausgekommen


----------



## alexnik31 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit heute neu hier. 

Habe gerade meine Emails abgerufen und um 19.38 Uhr eine Mail von Revolutiondownload erhalten wie Bienchen1978 mit genau dem gleichen Text. Ich habe weder eine Mail noch sonst irgendetwas vonwegen Widerrufsrecht erhalten. 

Dieselbe Masche hatte ich vor zwei Jahren schon einmal mit Probenblitz und Euzeva. 

Da mein Mann bei der Polizei ist, haben wir damals Strafanzeige erstattet und auch eine Anzeige an das Inkasso Büro gemacht. Ich habe keinen Cent bezahlt und werde auch hier keinen Cent bezahlen.  

Laßt Euch nicht unterkriegen. 

Gruß Alexandra


----------



## Marco (13 August 2008)

*AW: "Revolution Download" was soll das denn jetzt?*



Bienchen1978 schrieb:


> snip



Kann das sein das du am Fahrschulquiz "erfolgreich" teilgenommen hast?

Marco


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



alexnik31 schrieb:


> Habe gerade meine Emails abgerufen und um 19.38 Uhr eine Mail von Revolutiondownload erhalten wie Bienchen1978 mit genau dem gleichen Text. Ich habe weder eine Mail noch sonst irgendetwas vonwegen Widerrufsrecht erhalten.


Sicherlich hast Du diesen Thread und den über sofort-herunterladen.com gelesen und weißt das es sich hier um Spam handelt und ist entsprechend so zu behandeln.


----------



## Masmiie (13 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Puh, gut dass ich den Thread hier gefunden habe, einen Moment lang wurde mir ganz anders, als ich die schöne Mail gelesen habe. Ich habe jetzt erstmal bei der Polizei angerufen und da war die Aussage ganz klar: alles ausdrucken, was ich in der Hand habe, auf nichts anworten und Anzeige erstatten. Genau das werde ich morgen tun.


----------



## MeVu (13 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Meine Partnerin hat um 19Uhr32 auch diese mail bekommen,angesprochen wurde aber ich darin,was uns sofort merkwürdig stimmte.
Wir schenken dem keine Beachtung,uns wundert nur, das sollche leute es immer wieder versuchen,so an das Geld anderer Leute zu kommen :roll:


----------



## Carstinjo (13 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hi,

habe diesen Mist heute auch bekommen:



> Sehr geehrte(r) Herr
> 
> wir bedanken uns fuer Ihr Interesse an unserem Download Angebot.
> Seit Ihrer Anmeldung sind nun bereits zwei Wochen vergangen, ohne
> ...



* habe den netten Herrschaften mal nett geantwortet (sorry hatte mich so geärgert) dass das völliger Schrott ist!:wall:*



Anhang bloss nicht öffnen oder in die Browserliste einkopieren,kann ganz gerne mal ein Spy auf die Festplatte geladen werden der eure Passwörter abfischt!!!

Kann mich nur den anderen Beiträgen anschlissen,sofort ins Junk Fach schicken diesen Mail Mist!

Es besteht keine rechtliche Handhabe!

Zum Schluss :Finde ich gut, dass sich die Teilnehmer hier Tipps geben und sich austauschen!

Grosses Lob an alle Teilnehmer und weiter so!


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Carstinjo schrieb:


> * habe den netten Herrschaften mal nett geantwortet (sorry hatte mich so geärgert) dass das völliger Schrott ist!:wall:*
> 
> Anhang bloss nicht öffnen oder in die Browserliste einkopieren,kann ganz gerne mal ein Spy auf die Festplatte geladen werden der eure Passwörter abfischt!!!


Warum wird auf Spam geantwortet? Lest halt bitte erst mal was, bevor irgendein Dummfug gemacht wird.

Und da wird kein Trojaner oder Spyware auf den Rechner geladen oder Daten abgefischt. Was ist das für ein Unsinn? Wenn man auf den Link in der Mail klickt, kommt man zu einer Seite und da soll man auf den Paypal-Button klicken und dann kommt eine PayPal-Seite wo man an [email protected] die Kohle zahlen soll.



Carstinjo schrieb:


> Zum Schluss :Finde ich gut, dass sich die Teilnehmer hier Tipps geben und sich austauschen!


Was nützt es, wenn eh nichts gelesen wird und drauf los irgendwas geschrieben und gemacht wird.


----------



## jana361 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo ich habe heute auch um 19.32 Uhr diese schöne Mail von revolutiondownload bekommen :



> Sehr geehrte(r) Herr / Frau,
> 
> wir bedanken uns fuer Ihr Interesse an unserem Download Angebot.
> Seit Ihrer Anmeldung sind nun bereits zwei Wochen vergangen, ohne
> ...



ich hab leider dieses Forum erst zu spät gefunden und den Link angeklickt 
passiert ist zum Glück nix 

werde aber morgen zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten


----------



## VOGT (13 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

es wird nichts passieren deine mail wird als nicht zustellbar zurück kommen wie bei mir


----------



## Bienchen1978 (13 August 2008)

*AW: "Revolution Download" was soll das denn jetzt?*



Smigel schrieb:


> Dann war es nicht sehr schlau den Link hier ins Forum zu stellen, möchte nicht wissen wer alles draufgeklickt hat.
> 
> Hab den Link mal rausgekommen



@Smigel: Sorry....nicht nachgedacht....


----------



## Bienchen1978 (13 August 2008)

*AW: "Revolution Download" was soll das denn jetzt?*



Marco schrieb:


> Kann das sein das du am Fahrschulquiz "erfolgreich" teilgenommen hast?
> 
> Marco



@Marco: Steh grad auf dem Schlauch....???????


----------



## Marco (14 August 2008)

*AW: "Revolution Download" was soll das denn jetzt?*



Bienchen1978 schrieb:


> @Marco: Steh grad auf dem Schlauch....???????



Die Daten scheinen die gleichen wie beim Fahrschulquiz zu sein... Bin gerade am recherieren aus welche Quelle die Daten stammen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## fran74 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo, ich habe auch so eine mail bekommen. Mit dem UNterschied....für Newsletter benutze ich die. Keinen Schimmer wo die die her haben.....meine IP-Adresse ist aber anders. Habe den Link kopiert und oben eingefügt da kommt dann eine Seite.



> *Rechnung:*
> 
> Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich für Revolution-Download entschieden haben. Sie sind nur noch einen Schritt von Ihrem Downloadvergnügen entfernt. Bitte beachten Sie, dass der Betrag spätestens in *sieben Werktagen* fällig ist.
> 
> ...




hat jemand einen tip für mich, wie ich mich verhalten sollte? Danke


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



fran74 schrieb:


> meine IP-Adresse ist aber anders


Ist dein Provider nicht die htp GmbH?


----------



## katzenjens (14 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Gegenfrage: Wie reagiert man auf Spam?

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## fran74 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ist dein Provider nicht die htp GmbH?



wieso?

was hat der provider damit zu tun?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



fran74 schrieb:


> was hat der provider damit zu tun?


IMHO nichts. 



fran74 schrieb:


> hat jemand einen tip für mich, wie ich mich verhalten sollte?


nochmal: Was machst du denn sonst mit Spam?


----------



## fran74 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

spam wird gelöscht.....aber woher ist mein name?

doch anzeigen?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



fran74 schrieb:


> .....aber woher ist mein name?


dafür gibt es viele Möglichkeiten 


fran74 schrieb:


> doch anzeigen?


weswegen? Wegen eines dämlichen  *Versuchs * sich zu bereichern? Ganz offen, das bringt überhaupt 
nichts und  hält die Polizei von wichtigerem ab.


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Wer an den angehangenen Bildern die vertragsverbindliche Preisdarstellung erkennt, kann sie behalten!


----------



## katzenjens (14 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



fran74 schrieb:


> spam wird gelöscht.....aber woher ist mein name?
> 
> doch anzeigen?



Wenn der Spam gelöscht woren wäre, hättest Du die Mail doch gar nicht erst gelesen. Welcher Name? Da steht doch nur Deine EMail-Adresse. Und selbst wenn... Daten bekommen die "Anbieter" von Nutzlosdienstleistungen aus verschiedenen Quellen.

Zu diesem "Anbieter" könnte ich Dir noch einiges erzählen... aber das lassen wir hier. Soviel nur: Man sollte sich nicht durch Schulkinder-Spam beeindrucken lassen.
premiload, revolutiondownload und die Rechnungen zum Selbsterschrecken | Augsblog.de

Ach ja, es haben sogar einige tatsächlich per PayPal den geforderten Betrag bezahlt und dann vergebens auf Freischaltung zu dem "Angebot" gewartet. 

Nochmal zum hinter die Ohren schreiben:
1. Ein Anbieter hat zweifelsfrei einen Vertragsabschluss zu beweisen, nicht der Verbraucher
2. IP-Adresse ist bei Nutzlosanbietern piepegal.
3. Anonymen Anbieter anzeigen kostet den Behörden unnötig Zeit und somit unser aller Steuern

Alle rechtlichen Infos gibts auch hier im Forum

In meiner Signatur sind, wie an vielen Stellen im Forum, die wichtigsten Links zusammengefasst. Dann sollte klar sein, dass Angst, vermehrter Stuhlgang und überhaupt, alle Gedanken bei solchen Mails absolut unbegründet sind.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Es ist doch manchmal nicht im Geringsten nachvollziehbar, warum einigermaßen normal denkende Menschen überhaupt nur einen einzigen Gedanken an dieses dämliche Spam-Stakkato von Schulkindern verschwenden.

Ab in den virtuellen Mülleimer damit - und gut ists!


----------



## Bienchen1978 (14 August 2008)

*AW: "Revolution Download" was soll das denn jetzt?*



Marco schrieb:


> Die Daten scheinen die gleichen wie beim Fahrschulquiz zu sein... Bin gerade am recherieren aus welche Quelle die Daten stammen.
> 
> Gruß Marco



@Marco

Nein, habe da nicht teilgenommen. Bekomme zwar auch ständig Mails von denen, trotz Spamblocker, aber lösche diese immer gleich. 

Gruss
Patty


----------



## alexnik31 (15 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



HUmax schrieb:


> Sicherlich hast Du diesen Thread und den über sofort-herunterladen.com gelesen und weißt das es sich hier um Spam handelt und ist entsprechend so zu behandeln.


 
Nein, habe ich nicht gelesen. Ich werde die Mail auch als Spam behandeln. Anzeige erstatte ich trotzdem. 

Gruß


----------



## dvill (23 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Neues von der Taschengeldbande:

www.revolution-download.com


> Unable to complete forwarding for revolution-download.com. The domain is listed as spam in some spam lists. You must remove your domain from those lists to use URL forwarding service. For information regarding the lists, please use the following information: Blocked, revolution-download.com on lists [ob], See: http://www.surbl.org/lists.html
> 
> Unfortunately, we can't provide any assistance in removing your domain from the list(s). Please contact list owner directly.


----------



## ClaudiaB (23 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo zusammen .

ich habe gerade original die gleiche email bekommen.... mir den kopf zerbrochen "was hab ich 'n da gemacht???" ... und weil es mir nicht einfallen
wollte blöderweise auf den Link geklickt.... danach war mir alles klar.

Ich habe mich da nicht angemeldet,  und werde auch nix bezahlen.

aber:  hab ich mich jetzt durch die Aktivierung des Links irgendwo registriert/angemeldet und muss doch zahlen ????  
Das kann ja nicht sein .......    puh n moment lang wurd mir ganz anders :-?

Danke schonmal..:roll:


----------



## Antworter (24 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com versuch an geld zu bekommen??*



trialelmi schrieb:


> hab beides gemacht scheinbar ist deren mailbox schon überfüllt das sie zurückkommt


Bei mir ebenfalls. Habe alle Zurückgekommenen mir ausgedruckt, sowie auch abgespeichert (wichig! Und auch wichtig, nachlesen: Von: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html)
Nach dem 2. Anschreiben könnt/ solltet Ihr darüber Nachdenken, eine Anzeige wegen Belästigung zu stellen. Vielleicht gehen wir zu einem Psychologen (ist einer von uns Psychologe?) und lassen uns die negativen Folgen bescheinigen. Laßt uns Druck machen.


----------



## Marco1208 (24 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo !
Brauche Hilfe. Meine Mutter hat heute in der Mail von Revolutuion Download auf den Link geklickt. Was kann da passieren ? Dialer ? WÄre super wenn mir jemand Auskunft geben kann, meine Mutter ist am verzweifeln


----------



## dvill (24 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Die Taschengeldbande erschreckt nur: premiload, revolutiondownload und die Rechnungen zum Selbsterschrecken | Augsblog.de

Da ist die Augsburger Puppenkiste mit dem Drachen ergreifender.


----------



## ClaudiaB (24 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo,

mach Dir keine Sorgen, mein Kaspersky INternet Security ist sehr zuverlässig und hat nichts wie Würmer, Dialer oder Co gemeldet.
ich schätze dass man mit dem Link nur etwas aktiviert hat...Account?


----------



## Marco1208 (24 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

puh. weil mein rechner meldet auch nix. Norton. Aber der Rechner der direkt am Router is is schon asbach uralt. Also erstmal entwarnung ? aktiviert man den account ? na ja , dann wärens halt 40 Euro zu zahlen. Ich habe nur angst dass ein Dialer oder sowas sein könnte


----------



## Wembley (24 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Ich möchte noch einmal diesen Artikel in Erinnerung rufen:


dvill schrieb:


> Die Taschengeldbande erschreckt nur: premiload, revolutiondownload und die Rechnungen zum Selbsterschrecken | Augsblog.de
> 
> Da ist die Augsburger Puppenkiste mit dem Drachen ergreifender.


Daher ist es unverständlich, warum man bei dieser Kindergartenbande so viel Aufhebens macht.


Marco1208 schrieb:


> puh. weil mein rechner meldet auch nix. Norton. Aber der Rechner der direkt am Router is is schon asbach uralt. Also erstmal entwarnung ? aktiviert man den account ? na ja , dann wärens halt 40 Euro zu zahlen. Ich habe nur angst dass ein Dialer oder sowas sein könnte


Dialer wird es wohl nicht sein. Und sonst: Spammails löscht man einfach. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Marco1208 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur angst dass ein Dialer oder sowas sein könnte


Dialer sind ín Deutschland seit 2005 de facto ausgestorben. Würde auch kaum noch Sinn machen, da sie nur über Wählverbindungen und nicht über DSL funktionieren
Was soll die Panikmache?


----------



## goldregen (24 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

ich hab am freitag von revolution-downlode.com ne mail bekommen mit zahlungsaufoderung. war etwas verwirrt. :gruebel:
die seite war mir total unbekannt, da ich eh kein freund von downlods bin. ich wurde skeptisch, da nicht mal drinne stand, wann die anmeldung überhaupt gewesen sein sollte und forschte nach. :schreiben:

jetzt bin ich hier gelandet und beruhigt das es nur ein fake ist. zum glück weis ich wie man mit sowas umgeht. 

da sollche fake-firmen ja nicht wirklich existieren, bekommt man auf schreiben (post, mail) meist keine antwort, anrufen ist ja absolut eine zeitverschwändung und kostet meist auch noch richtig viel geld. :motz:

einfach ausdrucken und abheften, alles was per mail, per post kommt. :rulez: schreibt meinet wegen ein einspruch-schreiben, mit Rückantwort (Termin angeben, bei nicht einhalt mit rechtsanwalt drohen), wenn dann nur per EINSCHREIBEN! und heftet eine kopie in den sammel-ordner ab. irgendwann geben sie auf. 

lasst euch nicht von solchen freaks einschüchtern und klein kriegen, einfach ignorieren und sammeln! :supercool:


Lg goldregen


PS: ich liebe smileys *grins*


----------



## ClaudiaB (25 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

[ edit] 
Wir haben doch nicht mal eine Anmelde-Bestätigung oder ähnliches .
also WAS WOLLN DIE UNS! 
die hoffen doch nur drauf, dass irgendjemand vom Wort Inkasso eingeschüchtert ist und panisch dieses 40 eur überweist. 

aber das tun wir nicht!

keine Sorge. ich denke die können uns GAR NIX !!!


----------



## Nominator (27 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Habe auch eine  Email am 22.8.08 von revolutiondownload.com erhalten, aber die Strasse/Gasse gibt es in Graz, habe über nen Routenplaner geforscht.   Habe mich bei denen auch nie angemeldet. Habe es dann der Verbraucherzentrale in Deutschland und in Österreich geschrieben und gleichzeitig Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges bei der Bundespolizeidirektion Wien, Wirtschaftspolizei gestellt.   Ich glaube aber dass es die Firma in Graz gar nicht gibt, weil laut whois-Abfrage handelt es sich beim Domaineinhaber um eine dubiose Firma in den Vereinigten Staaten mit Sitz in Kalifornien.   Habe in meinem Schreiben an die Polizei gebeten, dass sie Paypal darüber informieren, damit der Account über den die Zahlungen erfolgen soll gesperrt wird und die Gelder praktisch eingefroren werden. Hier noch die Adresse der   Bundespolizeidirektion Wien Wirtschaftspolizei Wassagasse 22 A-1090 Wien Österreich  Rate niemanden zu zahlen auch nicht über Paypal und stattdessen Strafanzeige erstatten.


----------



## Niclas (27 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Nominator schrieb:


> aber die Strasse/Gasse gibt es in Graz, habe über nen Routenplaner geforscht.



aber nicht die Hausnummer


----------



## sigi2202 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Ja, wir haben jetzt auch schon die zweite Mahnung bekommen. Dieses mal mit 10,00 € Mahngebühren.

Unterm Strich kann man erstmal nicht viel machen. Wir waren jetzt auch schon bei der Polizei und haben dort mal nachgefragt wie wir uns am besten verhalten sollen.
Wir werden jetzt erstmal die Daten sichern und in keinem Fall zahlen. Solange es bei den e-mails bleibt unternehmen wir noch nichts, weiter warten wir jetzt auf das Schreiben eines Inkassobüros und die müssen uns dann erst belegen das die Forderung gegen uns gerechtfertigt ist. Können sie es nicht ist es gut. Sollten sie jedoch widererwartens eine Anmeldung vorlegen können haben wir endlich etwas in der Hand womit sich ein Betrug belegen lässt und können dann gegen vorgehen.

Auch von der Anwaltshotline wurde uns abgeraten zuzahlen damit wir Ruhe haben, die Adresse würde dann nur weiter gereicht werden und die Nächsten würden eine Abzocke vesuchen. :smile:


----------



## Sunrise (30 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Wir haben nun auch eine Mail der netten revolution-download.com bekommen, die Rückantwort- und Websitemailadressen laufen ins leere, und dementsprechend habe ich erstmal bei der Polizei online eine Anzeige gegen die Firma wegen versuchtem Betrug  geschaltet. Wer sich dafür interessiert, hier ist der Link für Onlineanzeigen in NRW: 
[noparse]https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/anzeige.html[/noparse] 

Grüße,
Sunrise


----------



## schnucki31 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

habe heute die 2. email bekommen mit mahnung. mache mir langsam sorgen, das  da nochmehr kommt


----------



## dvill (30 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Man muss wohl realistisch mit der 3. Mail rechnen. Schon mal probelesen:

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## schnucki31 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

und mußte schon mal einer bezahlen


----------



## dvill (30 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

In den letzten drei Jahren musste noch niemand bezahlen.


----------



## schnucki31 (30 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

also einfach ignorieren die emails ja


----------



## xxphilipp (30 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Mein Vater hat heute schon die erste Mahnung von Revolutiondownload bekommen und er hat sie einfach gelöscht. Ist das richtig diese Emails einfach zu ignorieren? Sollte man deswegen nicht zur Polizei gehen oder ähnlichem? Könnt ihr mir bitte genau sagen, wie man sich nun in solch einer Situation am besten verhalten sollte?


----------



## rds-werner (30 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Benutze deinen Spam-Filter oder ignoriere den ganzen Müll.


----------



## tweety (31 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo habe gestern meinen zweiten Brief erhalten von denen mit der Mahnung, ich habe hier im Forum auch schon alles gelesen was ihr geschrieben habt. Aber ich frage mich echt wie kommen die an meiner Email adresse und meine IP haben die auch, wenn man auf den Link geht. Ich verstehe das nicht ich kann ja kaum noch schlafen auf die erste Mail von denn hatte ich geantwortet, die mails kamen immer zurück und ich habe dann eine eine andere Addi gefunden und die müssen sie wohl erhalten haben. gestern bin ich wieder auf antworten gegangen und habe wieder geschrieben, aber die mail kam wieder zurück. Nun habe ich auf dem link bei Youtube gelesen. Da steht ja das man alles aufheben soll, falls es zum Gericht kommt. 
Hat einer von Euch auch schon diese Mahnung bekommen? 
Ich finde das echt schade das man nicht mehr einfach so im internet surfen kann, man liest ja immer mehr von solchen [.......]. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen ich zweifel ja schon an mir selbst ob ichmich dort angemeldet habe, aber ich kenne diese Seite gar nicht und runterladen will ich auch nichts. 
Und ich habe gelesen das einer eine Rechnung aus China oder so bekam und ich glaube meiner kommt aus der Schweiz. Ist da jetzt ein Unterschied??




> Advimced Media
> Fröhlichgasse 182
> AT-8020 Graz
> 
> ...


----------



## tweety (31 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

So kaum habe ich mich hier angemeldet und Euch mein Leid geschrieben bekomme ich doch tatsächlich dreimal post (mails) von denen 
was soll das denn?
Nun verstehe ich gar nichts mehr :unzufrieden: wollen die einen richtigen veräppeln???
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen????:wall:

Hallo,

sie haben soeben Ihr Passwort für den Mitglieder-Bereich von  RevolutionDownload angefordert.

Damit wir Ihrem Anliegen nachgehen  können, müssen Sie folgenden Link noch zur Bestätigung  anklicken:


Erst  nachdem Sie diesen Link angeklickt hast, wird Ihnen ein neues Passwort  zugeschickt.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, so können Sie uns jeder  Zeit unter [email protected] kontaktieren!

Bis  dahin,

Ihr RevolutionDownload Team body { font-family: Tahoma; font-size: 12px; }


----------



## Wembley (31 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



tweety schrieb:


> ich kann ja kaum noch schlafen


Wegen denen? Also bitte, seit wann füchtest du dich vor Kindern? 


tweety schrieb:


> auf die erste Mail von denn hatte ich geantwortet, die mails kamen immer zurück


Und die nimmst du ernst?


> Da steht ja das man alles aufheben soll, falls es zum Gericht kommt.


Von denen kommt gar nix vom Gericht.


> Hat einer von Euch auch schon diese Mahnung bekommen?


Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass diese massenweise verschickt werden.


> Und ich muss ehrlich sagen ich zweifel ja schon an mir selbst ob ichmich dort angemeldet habe, aber ich kenne diese Seite gar nicht und runterladen will ich auch nichts.


Du bist nicht der/die erste, der geschrieben hat, dass er sich dort nicht angemeldet hat. Im Gegenteil, mir fällt gar keiner ein, der sich überhaupt angemeldet hätte.


> Und ich habe gelesen das einer eine Rechnung aus China oder so bekam und ich glaube meiner kommt aus der Schweiz. Ist da jetzt ein Unterschied??


Wie gesagt, mach dir doch nicht so viel Gedanken drüber. Spam löscht man und fertig.
Wenn jemand sich nicht anmeldet, gibt es keinen Vertrag. So einfach ist es.

Also beruhige dich und genieße den schönen Tag. :smile:


----------



## Wembley (31 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



xxphilipp schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bitte genau sagen, wie man sich nun in solch einer Situation am besten verhalten sollte?


Genau das ist wegen des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes nicht erlaubt. 
Allerdings ist die Sache hier vertragsrechtlich eh recht einfach. Lies dir den Thread durch.

Zur Anzeige allgemein: Wenn jemand eine Rechnung kriegt, obwohl er nichts bestellt hat, kann dies ein Versehen sein. Wenn dies aber massenweise passiert (diesen Eindruck bekommt man hier), muss man sich die Frage stellen, ob da nicht System dahintersteckt und das ganze strafrechtlich relevant wird. 

Die Hintermänner sitzen in Deutschland, davon kann man ausgehen. Das zu wissen ist wichtig.


----------



## dvill (31 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



tweety schrieb:


> wollen die einen richtigen veräppeln???


So kann man das sagen.

Es gibt Taschengeldbanden, die fischen den Leuten die Geldbörsen aus der Tasche. Andere setzen auf moderne Methoden bargeldloser Zahlung.

Wer den schwachsinnigen Mahndrohmüll so bedrohlich findet, dass er "freiwillig" zahlt, finanziert das Kasperle-Theater. Wer es durchschaut, ist besser dran.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Pruuuuust. Frau Aka-Aka bekam auch so eine Mahnung. Was tun? Was nun? Wir sind schon total fertig hier. Kann uns jemand helfen? Der Lachkrampf hört nicht auf. Dieser kleine Kärtner H***b***! Ich ärger mich nur, dass ich den nicht besucht hab, ich war mittags noch in der Grazer Gegend...


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Seltsam! Mich haben die Bubis vergessen. Auf keiner meiner zahlreichen Mailaddys kam Post.  :scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Also dieser Grazer Möchtegernganove ist ja sogar für einen Kärtner außergewöhnlich lächerlich


> Sollte wir keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen müssen wir
> von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und gegebenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten. Anhand Ihrer IP kann die Staatsanwaltschaft herrausfinden von welchem Telefonanschluss aus dieser Dienst erworben wurde.


Jaja. IP. Telefonanschluß. Alles klar. Gibt's in Graz eigentlich nur noch ***** Individuen?
Ich erwäge Strafanzeige wegen Körperverletzung, wenn dieser Unfug nicht aufhört. Meine Lachmuskulatur hält das nicht länger aus.


----------



## elisabeti (2 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Wer kann mir Helfen?Ich habe mir da nich angemeldet.Aber ich habe Angst das nicht bezahlen.
Lesen Sie die beide Briefe

 [ edit  ]


----------



## BPanther (3 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



tweety schrieb:


> Aber ich frage mich echt wie kommen die an meiner Email adresse und meine IP haben die auch, wenn man auf den Link geht.


Das ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, oder?
1. Die eMail ist ja die, auf der die Dich angeschrieben haben.
2. Die IP ist die, die ganz normal beim anklicken eines Links übermittelt wird. Die kann man sich auch z.B. *HIER* anzeigen lassen - betrifft natürlich immer nur die aktuelle IP. Gibt noch viele andere Seiten, wo man sich noch weit mehr als nur die IP anzeigen lassen kann, z.B. was alles der Browser übermittelt etc. Wird über einfache Scripte gemacht und ist kein Geheimnis.
Aber: Wie kann man denn nur einen Link in einer eMail anklicken, wenn man weiß, daß man sich da nie angemeldet hat und/oder die Seite nicht mal kennt? Das wäre ja das gleiche, als wenn die eMail einen Anhang gehabt hätte den man öffnet (z.B. mit Virus/Trojaner)...:-?


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



BPanther schrieb:


> Aber: Wie kann man denn nur einen Link in einer eMail anklicken, wenn man weiß, daß man sich da nie angemeldet hat und/oder die Seite nicht mal kennt?


Nicht alle sind so erfahren und schlau wie du und  Neugierde ist ein sehr starkes Motiv


----------



## elisabeti (3 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Ja habt Ihr Recht. Aber ich habe zwei Kinder und da habe ich im  ersten Moment gedacht. dass die waren das.Jetzt aber weiss ich dass das nicht stimmt.Die waren das nicht.


----------



## BPanther (3 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Nicht alle sind so erfahren und schlau wie du und  Neugierde ist ein sehr starkes Motiv


Auch wenn es evtl. etwas blöd rüberkam und vielleicht wieder kommt, aber das hat nichts mit erfahren oder schlau zu tun. Man kann sich doch zunächst erstmal genauer erkundigen, was genau das ist, wofür man da zahlen soll. Dazu braucht man aber nicht auf irgendwelche Links in der eMail zu klicken oder gar Anhänge zu öffnen. Ich bin bei meinen Recherchen (simpel und einfach via Google) hier auf das Forum (und auch andere) gestoßen und habe mir erstmal einiges dazu durchgelesen - das Wichtigste incl. "Verhaltensregeln" steht doch alles hier im Forum. Damit stand doch bereits eindeutig fest, was ich davon zu halten habe und was zu tun bzw. oder auch nicht zu tun ist.

Und selbst, wenn man wirklich auf so eine Seite kommt die vorgibt, ein kostenloses Angebot zu haben: In dem Moment, wo persönliche Daten verlangt werden, sollten doch eigentlich bereits alle Alarmglocken läuten und man sollte sich erstmal die Mühe machen, etwas über den Anbieter zu erfahren (meine Art der Neugier). Vielleicht auch etwas paranoid von mir, aber damit bin ich persönlich bisher am besten gefahren. In meinem Fall konnte es nur ein eBay-Verkäufer gewesen sein (z.B. Weiterverkauf der Daten), da ich die eMail nur da verwandt hatte.


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Wenn alle Leute so schlau wären, gäbe es dieses Forum nicht.  
Es ist müßig  über  Dummheit und  Leichtsinn von Verbrauchern  zu sinnieren.

Es gibt kaum etwas was verführerisches  und verlockenderes als  Reizwörter
wie  kostenlos , gratis , Gewinn usw. bei denen bei hunderttausenden von Verbrauchern 
das Gefahrenbewußtsein schlicht auf der Strecke bleibt. ( nicht nur im WWW )

Falls  Bedarf dafür besteht, das Thema Verführbarkeit weiter zu vertiefen, trenn ich das 
hier ab, weil es nichts  mehr mit dem eigentlichen  Thema ( Hilfestellung) dieses Threads zu tun hat,
  sondern für fast alle Threads in diesem Unterforum gilt.


----------



## Asgorin (5 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Einen guten Abend wünsche ich,

es scheint als hätten die ne neue Domain gefunden: binaload.com

und sitzen tun die seit



> Creation date: 05 Sep 2008 11:52:04
> Expiration date: 05 Sep 2009 11:52:04



in


> 8939 S. Sepulveda Blvd. #110 - 732
> Westchester, CA 90045
> US



Mail kam heute um 17:15 mit exakt dem selben Inhalt wie schon mehrmals hier gepostet.

Gruss
Asgo


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Quatsch! Dort sitzt die Whois-Schutz-Firma. Die Betreiber der binary-load.com sitzen in der
Mine(r)vastraße 78 in Isselburg.

whois binary-load.com


----------



## Sunrise (5 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Asgorin schrieb:


> Einen guten Abend wünsche ich,
> 
> es scheint als hätten die ne neue Domain gefunden: binaload.com
> 
> ...




Dem kann ich mich anschließen  .... ignorieren!


----------



## bonbonbaum (7 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

hallo,
mich hat es auch getroffen. und ich hatte schon meinen sohn in verdacht. aber weit gefehlt.... 

ich habe soeben bei polizei ein anzeige erstattet. da das jetzt auch online geht, finde ich es seh praktisch...
kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. je mehr sich da ebenso auf diese art wehren, desto besser kann die polizei eingreifen...

einfach googlen unter folgendem link für nrw.....


https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/service.html

viel glück..... und immer wehren....


----------



## abajo (8 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo, 

hatte auch vor 10 Tagen ne Rechnung von Revolutiondownload.com bekommen....

Heute bekam ich eine von happy-load.com, denke ist auch so eine abzocke oder? kann ich die ignorieren?



> Sehr geehrte(r)  NULL NULl,
> 
> leider mussten wir feststellen, dass Sie uns noch nicht den Betrag von
> 89,99 EUR ueberwiesen haben.
> ...



Den Link hab ich natürlich nicht angeklickt...

Gruss
abajo


----------



## Lobster (8 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo! Ich neu hier. Habe auch sowas bekommen, erst von "revolutiondownload.com" und jetzt von diesen bösen Jungs: Happy-Load [[email protected]]. Laut Impressum eine Schweizer Firma...Ist viel Mist unterwegs.


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Die sind lustig. Im Impressum von Happy-Load steht:


> Happy-Load prüft und aktualisiert die Informationen auf diesen Webseiten ständig. Trotz aller Sorgfalt können sich die Daten inzwischen verändert haben. Eine Haftung oder Garantie für die Aktualität, Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen kann daher nicht übernommen werden.
> 
> Gleiches gilt auch für alle anderen Websites, auf die mittels Hyperlink verwiesen wird. Das Herstellen von Verbindungen zu derartigen Websites erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. *Advimced Media* ist für den Inhalt der Websites, die aufgrund einer solchen Verbindung erreicht werden, nicht verantwortlich. Des weiteren behält sich *Advimced Media* das Recht vor, Änderungen oder Ergänzungen der bereitgestellten Informationen vorzunehmen.


Advimced Media stand bei Revolution-Dingsda im Impressum drinnen. Schlampig. Schlampig.

Wer die Happy-Load Firma im Schweizer Handelsregister findet, kriegt von mir drei Kisten Bier.  Ich suche gar nicht, weil ich mir sicher bin, dort nix zu finden. Aus naheliegenden Gründen.

Damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Wembley schrieb:


> Wer die Happy-Load Firma im Schweizer Handelsregister findet, kriegt von mir drei Kisten Bier.


Kuck mal:
auf happy-load.com steht
    (c) 2008 happyload.com 

whois happyload.com?

handylabel.de/impressum.htm

an der angegebenen Adresse erreicht man nur die freundliche Mutter (?), die mitteilt, dass der Sohn nicht zu Hause wohnt und nicht telefonisch erreichbar ist (wurde mir gerade von den BOFAT-Leuten mitgeteilt)


----------



## rommelstein (10 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo
Nach 3 Mails von revolutiondownload kam heute ebenfalls eine Mail von happy-load:



> Sehr geehrte(r)  [...],
> 
> - Dies ist die richtige und signierte E-Mail von Happy-Load.com -
> 
> ...


_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## hro2000 (13 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo,
am Dienstag erhielt ich die ersten 2 mails von Happy-Load,da war noch ganz normal die rede davon das ich 89 € überweisen sollte innerhalb von 7 Tagen,heute bekam ich die nächste mail,





> Sie befinden sich nun in der ersten Mahnstufe. Bitte beachten sie unsere AGBs.
> 
> Leider mussten wir feststellen, dass Sie uns immer noch nicht den Betrag von 89,99 EUR ueberwiesen haben.
> 
> ...


  also alles ein einziger [.....]


----------



## Timme (13 September 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Moin, 
hab vorn paar Tagen auch eine Rechnung von "Happy Load" Bekommen!
Diese "Firma" ist schon mal von grundauf nicht ernst zu nehmen, allein da sie meine e-Mail Adresse als Anrede benutzen sagt mir schon das, das einzige ist was sie von mir haben, außerdem haben sie mir einen direkten Link zu meinen Rechnungsdaten geschickt was wie ich glaube rein rechtlich gesehen schon nicht in Ordnung ist den jeder der diesen Link hat könnte sich ja meine Rechnungen ansehen!
Das hab ich aber schnell geändert den nun haben sie zusätzlich zu meiner 
e-Mail Adresse auch noch eine Rechnung von mir bekommen, 
da ich es nicht einsehe meine Zeit für solche Mails umsonst zu opfern!
Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich n Gewerbe anmelde und ernsthafte Rechnungen zurück schicke, den ich bekomme fast wöchentlich solche Mails  

Hier meine Antwort _______________________________________________________________


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit mache ich Sie darauf aufmerksam das ich für jede weitere Email ihrerseits, eine Pauschale von 25€ Bearbeitungsgebür erheben werde.
> Sollte inerhalb von 14 Tagen kein Einspruch eingehen erklären sie sich mit diesen Konditionen einverstanden!
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Grazer Adresse für Internet-Betrug missbraucht > Kleine Zeitung


> Grazer Adresse für Internet-Betrug missbraucht.


----------



## dvill (9 November 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Ergänzend: Online-Betrug: 19-Jähriger verschickte gefälschte Rechnungen


> Bei seinem betrügerischen Handeln handelte der 19-Jährige jedoch nicht mit der nötigen Vorsicht: Die Grazer Polizei konnte ihn über sein PayPal-Konto identifizieren und seinen Zahlungsverkehr beobachten. Die Zahl der Geschädigten ist noch unbekannt. Das Stadtpolizeikommando Graz bittet Betroffene, sich zu melden.


Der wesentliche Fehler war also die Verwendung einer Anschrift in Graz. Die Behörden in Österreich blicken durch. Bei den Schildbürgern in Bamberg oder Umgebung wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## alexnik31 (13 November 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo an alle hier im Forum,

habe hier eine offizielle Pressemitteilung der Polizei wo mein Mann arbeitet. 
Ist vielleicht hilfreich für den ein oder anderen. 

Ich selbst habe ja Anzeige erstattet und nie mehr etwas gehört. 

12.11.2008 10:46Mainz,  Dubiose Internetrechnungen – Nicht zahlen - Fälle anzeigenGemeinsame Erklärung der Staatsanwaltschaft Mainz und der Polizei Mainz
Diese Pressemeldung auf www.polizei.rlp.de







> Seit Juni 2008 gingen fünf Anzeigen beim Betrugskommissariat K 4 im PP Mainz ein, die letzte Anfang November. Aber das ist vermutlich nur die Spitze eines Eisberges.
> In diesen fünf Fällen geht es um ein bestimmtes Firmenkonglomerat (es gibt allerdings noch andere, zu denen auch andere Anzeigen gehören), das kaum zu durchschauen ist.
> Die „Firmenidee“ ist eigentlich einfach: Man bietet kostenlose Computerprogramme (Sicherheitsprogramme, Fotobearbeitung etc.), die es im World Wide Web umsonst gibt, über eine kostenpflichtige Seite an und kassiert bei den Benutzern. Ob die Nutzer diese Programme auch tatsächlich herunterladen, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Möglicherweise surfen dabei die Bürger auf dieser kostenpflichtige Seite, ohne von der Kostenfalle etwas zu merken, da es keine gut erkennbaren Hinweise auf die Kosten bzw. die Abonnementfalle gibt.
> Nach bisherigen Ermittlungen war/ist die kostenpflichtige Seite (Mega-Downloads.net - Getestete Software) mit Seiten von Firmen verlinkt, die ihre Programme kostenfrei anbieten. Stichproben ergaben, dass die realen Softwarefirmen mit den Verlinkungen mit kostenpflichtigen Seiten nicht einverstanden sind.
> ...


----------



## dvill (29 November 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Inkasso-Stalking kann jeder.

Je dümmer der Betreiber ist, desto "ehrlicher" wird argumentiert.

Junkload, BBC, Spam, Wegwerfen | Augsblog.de


> Wir haben Ihre IP-Adresse gespeichert und koennen Sie damit eindeutig identifizieren und rechtlich verfolgen.


Darum geht es: Verfolgung mit schwachsinnigen rechtlichen Begründungen und Psychoterror.

Oder doch Erpressung?


----------



## sascha (30 November 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Gerade packte bei Planetopia in Sat1 ein Programmierer aus, der die Abzocker-Szene nach eigenen Angaben ganz gut kennt. Die Kindergarten-Bande hat 8020 Graz offensichtlich aus reinem Zufall als angeblichen Firmensitz ausgesucht. Weil man halt eine Adresse für seine Betrügereien gebraucht hat...


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

War wohl so wie sonst auch. Wahre Kerne wurden mit viel redaktionellem Unsinn überdeckt.

Planetopia Magazin - AGB-Fallen - ein Insider packt aus

Die Drahtzieher kommen nicht aus dem Ausland. Die kommen aus Hessen, München, Hamburg, Fulda usw.. Die sind allerdings lichtscheu und bevorzugen ausländische Tarnadressen.


----------



## Tyrael11 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

hallo leute,

habe heute morgen auch eine mahnmail von Happy-Load.com erhalten
die mit den 89.90€ fälligen Gebühren!!

Ich habe vorher noch nie von der site gehört oda sontirgendwas ... mir ist zusätzlich aufgefallen dass die Hp schon seit "12. Dez. 2008 00:55:06 GMT"

nicht mehr erreichbar ist 

Wie ist dies möglich?
Könnte es sein dass schon rechtliche Schritte gegen die Happy-Load AG eingeleitet wurden?

Sollte ich Nun Doch Anzeoge bei der Polizei erstatten?
Was Tun?


----------



## Tyrael12 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

sooo hab mich nochmal neu angemeldet gab iwie probs,

der email header von der tollen mahnungs mail is 



X-Message-Delivery: Vj0xLjE7dXM9MDtsPTA7YT0wO0Q9MTtTQ0w9Mw==

X-Message-Status: n:0

X-SID-PRA: [email protected]

X-Message-Info: JGTYoYF78jG/ogsulKEh1QYaVqzbShI7TKwQUygT4wLkxd8DgoyAyknMlharOL4ZLHX34G6+qHUFN+HSIxkqzQ==

Received: from anti-abzocke.com ([80.249.118.2]) by bay0-mc9-f17.bay0.hotmail.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.2668);

	 Wed, 17 Dec 2008 01:56:15 -0800

Received: by anti-abzocke.com (Postfix, from userid 33)

	id 46482C869BE; Wed, 17 Dec 2008 09:35:58 +0100 (CET)

To: xxx

Subject: Rechnung ./. Happy-Load AG - 16.12.2008 - 30.12.2008

From: [email protected]

X-Mailer:sky-newsletter

MIME-version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/plain

Message-Id: <[email protected]>

Date: Wed, 17 Dec 2008 09:35:58 +0100 (CET)

Return-Path: [email protected]

X-OriginalArrivalTime: 17 Dec 2008 09:56:16.0071 (UTC) FILETIME=[B3A83570:01C9602D]


hab mal nachgeforscht 
anscheinend is 
*bay0-mc9-f17.bay0.hotmail.com* ne spam verteiler addy

und wie isses möglich dat ich vom

*16.12.2008 - 30.12.2008* 
bezahlen soll wenn die site schon seid dem 12ten dez down is?


----------



## Kaddilein (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo,
ich habe heute auch eine Mail von HappyLoad bekommen. 
Nur kann ich mich nicht entsinnen, diese Seite überhaupt aufgerufen zu haben....Naja ich bin auf den Link gegangen und der geht noch nicht einmal...
Also das ist doch wieder nur so eine Abzocke oder!?!?


----------



## Wembley (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Es wird doch wohl hoffentlich niemand diesen Kindergarten ernstnehmen. 
Wenn man ein wenig in diesem Thread liest, weiß man gleich, was los ist.

BTW: Kindergarten nennen wir die deswegen, weil wir die Hintergründe kennen. Eigentlich taugen die eher zu Belustigung.


----------



## spacereiner (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



> Noch nie hat jemand gezahlt


 
Na ja,das bezweifele ich mal,es gibt sicher ein paar Dumme die aus Angst oder was auch immer bezahlt haben

Es gibt leider viele die sich von diesen Drohmails usw beeindrucken lassen und zahlen

Ein Anbieter der schon in der Rechnung mit gespeicherter IP und Strafanzeige droht:-?

Also ich weiss nicht


----------



## webwatcher (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



spacereiner schrieb:


> es gibt sicher ein paar Dumme die aus Angst oder was auch immer bezahlt haben



nach  Schätzungen der Verbraucherzentralen zwischen 10-30% 

Anders lassen sich Bugattis und Spielcasinos nicht finanzieren.


----------



## Cathy79 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo! Bin neu hier und hab das selbe Problem mit Happy Load. Wir haben eine Mahnung bekommen und sind jetzt auch in der 2. Mahnstufe. Desweiteren wurden wir aufgefordert unser Benutzerkennwort zu ändern u.s.w.!!

Leider muß ich gestehen, das wir eine wenigen sind, die drauf reingefallen sind und bezahlt haben. :wall::steinigung:
Frage, was können wir gegebenenfalls tun, um weiteren Schaden abzuwenden? Polizei?!?! Kenn da jemanden bei der Kripo. Paypal kontaktieren, da Happy Load die Zahlung bei uns über Paypal gefordert hat.??


----------



## rds-werner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Schau zu das du deine Überweisung rückgängig machen kannst und dein Geld zurückbekommst.Ansonsten nicht weiter beachten.Drohungen von solchen sind nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



rds-werner schrieb:


> Schau zu das du deine Überweisung rückgängig machen kanns


Im Gegensatz zu ungenehmigten Lastschriften sind  Überweisungen  de facto 
nicht  rückgängig zu machen. ( Nur wenn die Überweisung das eigene 
Geldinstitut noch nicht verlassen hat, in der Regel ein sehr kurzer Zeitraum)  )


----------



## rds-werner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Kommt darauf an.Habe Überweisungen schon nach mehr einer Woche rückgängig machen können.Ist halt nur das Problem ob noch Geld auf dem Konto ist.


----------



## Cathy79 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

und wie ist das bei PayPal-Nutzung bzw. Überweisung??


----------



## rds-werner (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Kenne es nur bei normalen Überweisungen.Müßtest du bei deiner Bank nachfragen.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



Cathy79 schrieb:


> ....was können wir gegebenenfalls tun, um weiteren Schaden abzuwenden? Polizei?


Die Polizei hilft nicht dabei, den Schaden zu regulieren. Das musst du schon selbst irgendwie hinkriegen.


----------



## Cathy79 (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

heißt, ich kann da nicht bei der Polizei anzeigen??
Ähm, ich mein das ist doch [.......]:-?


----------



## hansispension (16 Januar 2009)

*Happy-Load AG Rechnung über 89,99???*

Hallo, bin Gabi und habe Angst, wegen dieser Rechnung:"leider mussten wir feststellen, dass Sie uns immer noch nicht den Betrag von 89,99 EUR ueberwiesen haben."usw. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, daß ich da was runtergeladen habe, kann es aber auch nicht ausschließen. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich mich verhalten soll?! Danke und lieber Gruß von Gabi


----------



## spacereiner (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Happy-Load AG Rechnung über 89,99???*



> Kann mir jemand helfen,wie ich mich verhalten soll


Natürlich kann ich Dir helfen.Scroll mal nach ganz oben und klick die Links unter der roten Schrift an.Da steht alles was wichtig ist


----------



## hansispension (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Danke schön, habe ich mich auch schon ein bischen durchgeackert. Finde aber nix über "happy load", nur andere Firmen. Gilt das denn dafür auch???


----------



## spacereiner (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



> Gilt das denn dafür auch???


Klar,ist ein und die selbe Masche.Einfach nicht drauf reagieren und gut ist


----------



## hansispension (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Herzlichen Dank von der Nordsee, dann kann  ich wieder ruhiger schlafen! Lieber Gruß Gabi


----------



## rds-werner (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hatte heute nun auch eine Rechnung von Happy-Load.com.Die arbeiten immer noch nach dem Motto Rechnungen schreiben kann jeder, ob 
berechtigt oder nicht.Keine Umsatzsteuernummer noch irgendeine Adresse.
Sagt alles,also wer soll da zahlen.


----------



## spacereiner (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*



> Herzlichen Dank


Nicht zu danken,wir helfen hier gerne


----------



## wahlhesse (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

@hansispension

Guck mal 
YouTube - Streamload Binaryload Happy-Load usw.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Die Taschengeldbande ist wieder aktiv?

Abzocke mit Binary-load.com: Polizei fasst Verdächtigen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## mausi76 (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com Versuch an Geld zu kommen??*

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin neu hier und habe heute erstmalig eine Rechnung von Happyload erhalten.
Man braucht nicht mal happyload + Betrug zu googeln...es reicht nur Happyload und man stößt ausschließlich und voll automatisch auf Betrug!
Ich für meinen Teil werde diese Mail ignorieren und eine Anzeige bei der Polizei aufgeben. Eigentlich schade, dass man die Zeit bei der Polizei investieren muss, aber ich denke um so öfter die Wissenden es tun, umso schneller sind die unwissenden geschützt. Ich denk da an meine 78jährige Großmutter, die "Angst" bekommt und bezahlen würde!

Nicht zahlen-Anzeige erstatten!

liebe Grüße


----------



## maxi51 (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Auch ich habe am 16.01.09 eine Rechnung von der dubiosen "Happy-Load-Company" über 89,99 Euro erhalten. Direkt an meine E-Mail-Adresse!
Ich habe da mal nachgeforscht und festgestellt, daß es von *anonymservices.org* stammt. Ich kannte diese Website vorher nicht, hatte nie etwas zu tun mit diesen Leuten.

Im Impressum noch ein Knaller: 
*Happy-Load ist ein Projekt von :

Load House FZE
RAK Free Trade Zone
Business Center #1
10 559 Ras al-Khaimah, UAE*

E-Mail:* [email protected] *

*Vertretungsberechtigter: *
Scheich [ edit] , Geschäftsführer 
*
:wall:*


----------



## sascha (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*



> Vertretungsberechtigter:
> Scheich [ edit] , Geschäftsführer



Tja, die Kindergartenbande rüstet für den Karneval ...


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Die Kindergartenbande mit Rechnung zum Selbsterschrecken:

site:happy-load.com - Google-Suche

So geht das auch: http://www.happy-load.com/?p=activate&id=


----------



## spacereiner (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*



> Der Rechnungsbetrag ist bis spätestens *20.01.2009* fällig. Wird auf dieses Schreiben nicht reagiert, erfolgt nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist, eine *Abmahnung *mit digitaler Signatur, diese ist mit *Mahnkosten* verbunden.


Eine Abmahnung mit digitaler Singnatur
So so..:-D
_____________________

Jetzt hab ich den angeblichen Sinn der Seite erstmal verstanden.Da gibt es nur Infos darüber wie man aus dem Usenet Laden kann.Also solche Infos gibts im jedem Usenetboard bzw Usenetforum und das sogar kostenlos
Dreister gehts wohl nicht


----------



## Kerstin89 (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Ich habe gestern eine Warnung von Happy Load bekommen ...:



> Hallo ---,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Jetzt hat mein Freund auf den Link geklickt. Bedeutet das jetzt etwa, dass ich das Geld zahlen muss? Oder folgt was anderes? Hilfe ... 
Hatte erst neulich noch Ärger mit sowas ...


----------



## Wembley (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*



Kerstin89 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mein Freund auf den Link geklickt. Bedeutet das jetzt etwa, dass ich das Geld zahlen muss? Oder folgt was anderes? Hilfe ...


Um Himmels Willen. Glaubst du wirklich, dass auf diese Art und Weise rechtmäßige Verträge zustandekommen?

Sorry, aber es gibt genau null Gründe, sich vor dieser Kindergartenbande zu fürchten.

Die dienen höchstens unserer Erheiterung.


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Ach, wenn jemand mit irgendwas droht, muss man jede Forderung zahlen?!
Bitte anschauen: YouTube - Streamload Binaryload Happy-Load usw.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Kerstin89 (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Naja, wer weiß?! Ich meine, ich kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus und ich habe damit schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Außerdem hört man ja immer wieder, wie Leute über den Tisch gezogen werden.
Also ich habe die Mail jetzt einfach gelöscht. (Oder sollte ich noch etwas tun?)

Sorry für die anscheinend dumme Frage, aber naja, da macht man sich doch schon Sorgen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*



Kerstin89 schrieb:


> Außerdem hört man ja immer wieder, wie Leute über den Tisch gezogen werden.



Das geht nur, wenn man sich auch über den Tisch ziehen *lässt.*
Aber dafür gibt es nirgends eine Rechtspflicht. 



Kerstin89 schrieb:


> (Oder sollte ich noch etwas tun?)



Tee machen. :sun:


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Wenige Leute ziehen sich selbst durch ihre irrationale Angst über den Tisch.

Das Mahndroh-Geblähe der Kindergartenbande ist ganz schlechtes Kino. Das zieht nichts.


----------



## sascha (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Happy-Load.com AG zockt weiter ab | Augsblog.de


----------



## ancaandi (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Hurra hab auch etwas bekommen, kurrioserweise an eine Email Adresse die ich seid langer Zeit nicht benutzt habe. Da ich mich seid langen auch nirgends registriert habe, fage ich mich wie die an meine Mail Adresse kommen ?


----------



## onemaster (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

hi, neu angemeldet, lese aber schon länger mit.

muss mich auch mal zu wort melden. erst auch opendownload, da reagier ich nicht drauf, und nun happyload. 

ich kenne happyload, aber ich habe da keinerlei daten eingeben. 
heute morgen wollte ich schnell meine mails checken und im spamordner! waren gleich 3 mails von denen, onhalt sollte ja bekannt sein:-D:-D:-D

naja alle 3 halt mit verschiedenen rechnungsnummern etc.....

da frag ich mich warum sollte ich mich, wenn ich mich wo anmelde das dann gleich mehrfach tun???

naja erst geschockt, aber dann gleich gemerkt dass da abzocke am werk ist, sollen sie doch.....
von mir bekommen die nix.

wenn ich software brauche besorg ich mir die woanders und nicht im usenet.

lange zeit blieb ich von diesem ganzen müll verschont, aber scheint so als ginge es jetzt bei mir auch los.

nunja, vorsichtshalber hab ich mir mal ne neue email zugelegt die ich nirgends angebe....

ist ja net normal


----------



## FastKiller92 (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Hey Leute,

Ich habe von dieser Seite auch eine Mail bekommen und wurde aufgefordert zu Zahlen obwohl ich diese Seite nichteinmal kenne und niemals drunter war...


Einfach Ignorieren???

Was schlagt ihr mir vor


----------



## spacereiner (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*



> Was schlagt ihr mir vor


Lesen


----------



## wahlhesse (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Hallo spacereiner,

bitte auch einen der nützlichen Links mitschicken, ansonsten ist Dein Beitrag sinnfrei.

@fastkiller92
Hier lesen: Happy-Load.com AG zockt weiter ab | Augsblog.de

Wen interessiert Mahnungs-Spam?!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## FastKiller92 (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Okay danke leute...


Also heisst es wie eigentlich immer ich soll dieses Mails ignorieren?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Du hast Dir Deine Frage selbst schon beantwortet.

Zu sagen, was Du tun sollst und was nicht, steht uns nicht zu.


----------



## TIE-Fighter (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Ich habe einfach einen Strafantrag wegen versuchten Betruges gestellt. Aus.
Aber vorher noch Beweismittel gesichert.


----------



## sax-1 (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Von denen hab ich nur auch 2x schon ne Mail bekommen (1. ne Rechnung, 2. ne Mahnung).
Ich sitze das einfach mal aus und reagiere gar nicht!
Ich bin schon am überlegen, meine Mail-Addi zu löschen! Das nervt langsam!!!!
Gruß
sax-1


----------



## onemaster (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

habe heute ebenfalls 2 mahnungen erhalten. habe sie einfach gelöscht. ich mache mir da auch keinen weiteren kopf.

die kommen eh schon im spamordner an. den lösch ich eigentlich immer ohen zu sehen was überhaupt drin ist....


----------



## sweetheart32 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Ich habe bestimmt schon fünf mal so einen Mist gehabt. Einmal meinte man, mir auf dem Handy etwas in Rechnung stellen zu wollen, weil ich mich bei etwas angemeldet hätte, wo man kostenlos SMS verschicken könnte. Ca. 25 SMS bekommen, die Staatsanwaltschaft wäre jetzt eingeschaltet, bla, bla... natürlich nichts passiert.
Von sofort-herunterladen habe ich etliche Mahnbescheide bekommen, per Mail, mit Androhungen etc., welche ich immer gelöscht habe. - Nie etwas passiert.
Dann war ich angeblich bei einem Single-Chat angemeldet, fünf bis acht mails bekommen, wieder alles gelöscht. -Nichts passiert.
Und zu guter Letzt habe ich nun auch wieder Mails von happy-load, wobei ich weder weiß, was die machen (außer ihre Briefkastenfirma in den VAE betreiben), noch was ich damit anfangen sollte und schon gar nicht, weshalb ich mich dort anmelden sollte.
Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, jemals einen echten Brief von denen zu bekommen, ist der Adressat auch gleich im Filter gelandet.

Also mein Rat: Immer aussitzen, gar nichts tun und die Mails einfach unbeachtet löschen.
Ich habe übrigens NIE einen wirklichen Brief erhalten und auch stand nie jemand bei mir vor der Tür.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*



sweetheart32 schrieb:


> ...und auch stand nie jemand bei mir vor der Tür.



Das gibt es eh nur im Fernsehen.
Selbst, wenn: eine Tür lässt sich auch schließen - und zwar heftig, wenn es sein muss. :sun:

Die Inkassobüros von Nutzlos-Abzockern sind jedoch nicht für Hausbesuche bekannt. Das ginge auch gar nicht, die müssten da schon einen bundesweiten Außendienst haben und jeden Tag an über tausend Türen klingeln...
Da ist es schon viel billiger, per e-Mail oder Brief zu nerven.
Wenn dann 20 % zahlen, dann ist der Porsche schon vollgetankt und die Leasingrate bezahlt.


----------



## eternity_76 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Hallo,

die ein oder andere Mahnung hatte ich von Happy-Load auch schon im Spamordner. Heute kam mal wieder etwas neues:

Ein Schreiben von einer Antwaltskanzlei in Bayern. 
Im ersten Moment wurde mir etwas mulmig, aber als ich mir in Ruhe den Mist durchlas, und sah von wem es kommt........... 

Ob es Sinn macht die Brüder anzuzeigen?? Ich frage mich, wenn es mehr machen würden mit der Anzeige, statt es nur auszusitzen, ob dann mal was passiert?

LG
eternity_76


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Nur zur Info, die Mails kamen NICHT von einer Anwaltskanzlei. Sondern es wurde gezielt ein Namensmissbrauch betrieben. Weder wurde die Mail von O.G. verschickt, auch ist er kein Anwalt. Einfach den Kram löschen... Strafanzeige ist bereits gestellt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## eternity_76 (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Hallo,

das die nicht von einem Anwalt kam weiß ich, ich finde nur diese Einschüchterungs Versuche krass. Es gibt leider viel zu viele Menschen die darauf eingehen.

Ich hatte schon mal Ärger mit Probentrend.de. Da kam mal ein Schreibem vom Inkassobüro. Bei einem Anruf dort kam nur ein "Das mußt Du zahlen, sonst gibt es richtig Ärger und kostet noch mehr!" 

Seit meine Anwältin das ganze hatte hab ich nix mehr gehört, auch wenns mich 45,-€ Eigenanteil gekostet hat.

Ich wünsch solchen Vögeln ewigsten Dünnpfiff, OHNE Klo und Papier!!


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

heute.de Nachrichten - Internetbetrug: Per E-Mail auf Opfersuche


> Internetabzocker werden immer dreister. Eine fiktive Firma aus den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten verschickt wahllos Mahnungen an deutsche E-Mailnutzer. Die Hintermänner kommen aus dem Saarland. Ihr Verdienst: mehrere Zehntausend Euro pro Monat.


----------



## dvill (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Die Geschäfte laufen derweil weiter: http://www.junkload.org/index.html


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

http://www.mv-online.de/lokales/kre..._wegen_Internetabzocke_vor_Gericht.html<br />


> Isselburger steht wegen Internetabzocke vor Gericht
> ...
> Offenbar wurden die Nutzer der Internetseite happyload.com bis zu dreimal täglich aufgefordert, rund 100 Euro auf das Konto des 19-Jährigen zu überweisen. Aus Angst, die Seite vielleicht aus Versehen doch besucht und genutzt zu haben, zahlten sie - bis sie irgendwann den Betrug witterten.


----------



## rds-werner (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

Schaut mal in die tz-München auf Seite 6.Heute.Online-Abzocker muß 1,2 Mio. auszahlen.Landgericht urteilt über Online-Spiel.
Solche Urteile möchte man täglich lesen.
Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Premiload.com revolutiondownload.com binary-load.com happy-load*

http://www.dzonline.de/lokales/krei...n_fingierte_Rechnungen_113_Betrugsfaelle.html


> Isselburg - Es hätte ein langes Verfahren werden können, doch die beiden Angeklagten waren geständig: Insgesamt 113 Fälle von Betrug und versuchtem Betrug warf der Staatsanwalt den zwei 20-Jährigen aus Isselburg vor. Der eine hatte falsche Rechnungen für einen Internetdienst verschickt, der andere hatte sein Konto für die Zahlungseingänge zur Verfügung gestellt. Ein dritter Täter aus Berlin, den das Gericht als Zeugen geladen hatte, hat sich vermutlich in die Schweiz abgesetzt.


----------

